# KSR Ceres - 3 Channel Preamp Pedal



## protest

Priced at $375 but it's a full on preamp pedal that can also be used as a distortion in front of a clean amp. KSR website section says "Pedals" so I think there's a chance of a simpler distortion pedal coming as well.


----------



## technomancer

Needs more knobs 

Seriously though as with everything else Kyle does looks ridiculously cool


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Needs more knobs



I guarantee you it pains him that the clean channel only has a tone knob for an EQ.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> I guarantee you it pains him that the clean channel only has a tone knob for an EQ.



Yep I've talked to Kyle, dude lives to add options


----------



## narad

protest said:


> it's a full on preamp pedal that can also be used as a distortion in front of a clean amp.



As can all preamp pedals...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I really hope preamp pedals become the new standard.


----------



## protest

narad said:


> As can all preamp pedals...



I meant that it's main purpose is a preamp pedal but I appreciate the uneeded snarkiness.


----------



## FitRocker33

::runs to open wallet and a moth, dust bunnies and a dead baby cockroach fall out onto the countertop::

.......might need some time to get around to this one....


----------



## icipher

Wow, amazing. Anything Kyle does is golden.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oooh now i can get a taste of the ksr sound without dropping 1500+
i wonder which amp this is based off..


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I really hope preamp pedals become the new standard.



Me too! The future looks bright


----------



## narad

protest said:


> I meant that it's main purpose is a preamp pedal but I appreciate the uneeded snarkiness.



I meant that the difference between a preamp pedal and a distortion pedal is the name you call it (and usually the number of knobs / if there are multiple EQs). Sentence that wouldn't make sense: "It's main purpose is as a preamp pedal, but it can also double as a distortion pedal if you need it to."


----------



## Soya

Hmmm this could be a wonderful replacement for my AMT SS-30 ...


----------



## FitRocker33

KnightBrolaire said:


> oooh now i can get a taste of the ksr sound without dropping 1500+
> i wonder which amp this is based off..



Ya need to read the back panel closer ya silly goose.

“Ares crunch, Artemis Red, Colossus Lead”


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I also hope this is JFET based.


----------



## protest




----------



## protest

Here's a run through of the channels/modes.


----------



## sylcfh

Dino!


----------



## gunch

I actually like that Dunky's and Demos dude's playing how have I not heard of him before?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

silverabyss said:


> I actually like that Dunky's and Demos dude's playing how have I not heard of him before?


he's not a big name but he has some solid demos


----------



## Legion

sylcfh said:


> Dino!




SHIT that's the pedal?!


----------



## protest

Legion said:


> SHIT that's the pedal?!



Yea through the poweramp of the Juno


----------



## Werecow

Wow, that really sounds like an amp. I'm tempted.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fuck yess gojira riffage


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Legion said:


> SHIT that's the pedal?!





KnightBrolaire said:


> fuck yess gojira riffage




Are y'all trying to fucking make me go broke?


----------



## mogar

This and a Meris Enzo are on my short list of stuff to buy.


----------



## kevdes93

Not much gives me a gear boner these days but im gonna have to grab one of these for sure.


----------



## Bearitone

Gah! I wish Revv did a pedal this style rather than the g3 and g4


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Gah! I wish Revv did a pedal this style rather than the g3 and g4



That's what I was saying in the G3/G4 threads.  They need to make 4-channel PREAMP. Not individual dirt pedals.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's what I was saying in the G3/G4 threads.  They need to make 4-channel PREAMP. Not individual dirt pedals.



Agreed! Except i would say just 3 channels.The way KSR does it, it looks like you have a clean channel and then for the other two channels you have the mode switch (crunch, rhythm, lead).
So technically you could have 2 “rhythm” channels if you want, just different EQ settings.

I may just preorder this one


----------



## BlueTrident

This sounds INSANE.


----------



## Legion

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Are y'all trying to fucking make me go broke?



No....
but since you asked, yes.


----------



## Steinmetzify

silverabyss said:


> I actually like that Dunky's and Demos dude's playing how have I not heard of him before?



He’s a bud on another forum; super nice guy and uber talented. He’s got an album coming out IIRC. I’ll find out and link you.


----------



## Spinedriver

I'd be a very happy camper with just a Colossus channel pedal.


----------



## ATRguitar91

This thing sounds amazing and I'm all for more preamp pedal options, I wouldn't mind a bit more functionality though. A built in gate and boost would really round this pedal out.


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Are y'all trying to fucking make me go broke?



RIGHT !??!! 

I just got a Strymon Blue Sky for christmas and traded in some stuff to get it so it's not very likely I'll be getting one of these any time soon.

That's kind of why I'm half-hoping they might come out with single channel versions that'll be in the $200 range.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spinedriver said:


> RIGHT !??!!
> 
> I just got a Strymon Blue Sky for christmas and traded in some stuff to get it so it's not very likely I'll be getting one of these any time soon.
> 
> That's kind of why I'm half-hoping they might come out with single channel versions that'll be in the $200 range.



Yeah, I just got a LTD FX and a DIgitech Freqout. Gotta lay off the purchases.

Whats with all the cool gear releasing this year?


----------



## Bearitone

ATRguitar91 said:


> This thing sounds amazing and I'm all for more preamp pedal options, I wouldn't mind a bit more functionality though. A built in gate and boost would really round this pedal out.



More than either of those I’d prefer channel loops. Damn, thinking about it, Amptweaker was way ahead of the game on preamp pedals and useful features (tight control, gate, solo boost, multiple loops, etc.)


----------



## USMarine75

Looks like my MI Audio Megalith Delta and Fortis High Drive will have some competition.


----------



## sylcfh

Speaking of which, KSR (and probably MI Audio) need to make a Synergy module. Can't be any harder to do than capturing tube amp tones with transistors.


----------



## I play music

protest said:


> Yea through the poweramp of the Juno


Through the poweramps of two KSR amps in stereo I think. So not exactly a good presentation for how most people would use it. Hoping for some demos like this direct into a Mooer Radar (or similar) and then audio interface. Or this into a solid state power amp. 


Bearitone said:


> More than either of those I’d prefer channel loops. Damn, thinking about it, Amptweaker was way ahead of the game on preamp pedals and useful features (tight control, gate, solo boost, multiple loops, etc.)


Yeah it would be cool to have a delay for just the lead sound without having to press two switches (channel switch and delay on/off).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really want to test this against the MI Delta...


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> I really want to test this against the MI Delta...



Me too... if I didnt just buy a guitar I'd already have preordered one!

BTW also check out the Fortis High Drive that is my #2 modern metal wonder pedal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Me too... if I didnt just buy a guitar I'd already have preordered one!
> 
> BTW also check out the Fortis High Drive that is my #2 modern metal wonder pedal.


haha as soon as you mentioned the fortis in your post I started looking up demos of it. Sounds like it occupies a lot of the same tonal ground as the delta. I'm in the same boat, if I didn't just buy a bunch of stuff I would have already ordered the ceres


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> haha as soon as you mentioned the fortis in your post I started looking up demos of it. Sounds like it occupies a lot of the same tonal ground as the delta. I'm in the same boat, if I didn't just buy a bunch of stuff I would have already ordered the ceres



The Fortis is similar and has less range. But... it has this open sounding clarity that is reminiscent of a bluesbreaker (on steroids) pedal.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

ATRguitar91 said:


> This thing sounds amazing and I'm all for more preamp pedal options, I wouldn't mind a bit more functionality though. A built in gate and boost would really round this pedal out.





Bearitone said:


> More than either of those I’d prefer channel loops. Damn, thinking about it, Amptweaker was way ahead of the game on preamp pedals and useful features (tight control, gate, solo boost, multiple loops, etc.)



All of this.

NAMM has given me GAS. I am definitely getting the JJ20 but this Ceres is #2 on my interest list. Sounds killer and I definitely want BUT I feel that it is a bit pricey.

What I mean is ok, with all of these options and channels sure, maybe not over priced BUT do we really need all that? If I am not mistaken this is the most expensive preamp pedal on the market by a large margin ($100 more than the Diezel's). I am sure there is one higher but not from what I saw anyway.

For $400 you do not get a gate or a boost and I wonder can you even switch through all 3 channels with the FS or is it toggle only?

Idk this sounds amazing but I feel they should have done 2 channels and made it $300 or at the very least add the boost and gate like mentioned if they are going to charge $400.

I have recently sold a lot of gear and downsized to a preamp pedal/Quilter setup. I am using the Amp Tweaker Pro which sounds ridiculously good. It is crushing. It might not have 386 channels but it does have a boost and a gate and is $320 new.

That is where I set my benchmark and while I would love to try this Ceres I do not think I could justify the premium price tag unless the tone absolutely slays the TM Pro. Maybe one day on the used market.


----------



## kingpinMS3




----------



## Jacksonluvr636

KnightBrolaire said:


> he's not a big name but he has some solid demos


Jer is a solid dude. He is a monster player, knows good gear/tone and is super nice.

He has a ton of content all the way from SD3 tutorials to the latest Friedman gear. IIRC he mentioned he is on the Ceres demo list and trying to get a JJ20 to do a proper demo with. Friedman has sent him stuff in the past so it is possible......blah blah....Sub to his channel if you have not already, I am pretty sure a lot of companies are hard to get to send you gear to demo unless you have thousands and thousands of subs. If there is anyone who should grow in the demo world it is definitely him.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Jer is a solid dude. He is a monster player, knows good gear/tone and is super nice.
> 
> He has a ton of content all the way from SD3 tutorials to the latest Friedman gear. IIRC he mentioned he is on the Ceres demo list and trying to get a JJ20 to do a proper demo with. Friedman has sent him stuff in the past so it is possible......blah blah....Sub to his channel if you have not already, I am pretty sure a lot of companies are hard to get to send you gear to demo unless you have thousands and thousands of subs. If there is anyone who should grow in the demo world it is definitely him.


I'm already subbed to him because of his butterslax/ksr vids lol. He's one of the few youtube demoers that's getting tones that I actually like besides ola.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm already subbed to him because of his butterslax/ksr vids lol. He's one of the few youtube demoers that's getting tones that I actually like besides ola.


Not to keep blowing the guy (although he is sexy) but he is like the only dude at NAMM that I saw that actually played a guitar riff 

It seems like literally every video I saw from NAMM was people just wankin'. Ok that is cool and everything but we need to hear them RHYTHM tones too


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Not to keep blowing the guy (although he is sexy) but he is like the only dude at NAMM that I saw that actually played a guitar riff
> 
> It seems like literally every video I saw from NAMM was people just wankin'. Ok that is cool and everything but we need to hear them RHYTHM tones too


lies, killertonetexas always delivers the rhythm riffage. I know what you mean though, but namm has always been a swirling vortex of guitar induced wankery. It's just par for the course there.


----------



## protest

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> All of this.
> 
> NAMM has given me GAS. I am definitely getting the JJ20 but this Ceres is #2 on my interest list. Sounds killer and I definitely want BUT I feel that it is a bit pricey.
> 
> What I mean is ok, with all of these options and channels sure, maybe not over priced BUT do we really need all that? If I am not mistaken this is the most expensive preamp pedal on the market by a large margin ($100 more than the Diezel's). I am sure there is one higher but not from what I saw anyway.
> 
> For $400 you do not get a gate or a boost and I wonder can you even switch through all 3 channels with the FS or is it toggle only?
> 
> Idk this sounds amazing but I feel they should have done 2 channels and made it $300 or at the very least add the boost and gate like mentioned if they are going to charge $400.
> 
> I have recently sold a lot of gear and downsized to a preamp pedal/Quilter setup. I am using the Amp Tweaker Pro which sounds ridiculously good. It is crushing. It might not have 386 channels but it does have a boost and a gate and is $320 new.
> 
> That is where I set my benchmark and while I would love to try this Ceres I do not think I could justify the premium price tag unless the tone absolutely slays the TM Pro. Maybe one day on the used market.



Honest question. Do you really need a boost if you have 2 independent gain channels? If you want a solo boost you can set the second channel louder, if you want a gain boost you can add more gain or use a higher gain mode.

The gate thing doesn't bother me either because I already have a gate and feel like most of us do. If anything I would have wanted a loop.

Also all 3 channels are footswitchable.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

protest said:


> Honest question. Do you really need a boost if you have 2 independent gain channels? If you want a solo boost you can set the second channel louder, if you want a gain boost you can add more gain or use a higher gain mode.
> 
> The gate thing doesn't bother me either because I already have a gate and feel like most of us do. If anything I would have wanted a loop.
> 
> Also all 3 channels are footswitchable.


Hard to say without trying it but yes. I boost everything. Even high gain amps, just dial the gain back and boost. Sounds much better to me.

Although being honest I always prefer an external boost anyway. I have the TM Pro and HAD the JP2C, both had built in boosts but external sounded better.

I just feel $400 is very high and one of the, if not THE highest price preamp pedal on the market. If he used Sweetwater id probably buy one anyway lol.


----------



## Bearitone

protest said:


> Honest question. Do you really need a boost if you have 2 independent gain channels? If you want a solo boost you can set the second channel louder, if you want a gain boost you can add more gain or use a higher gain mode.
> 
> The gate thing doesn't bother me either because I already have a gate and feel like most of us do. If anything I would have wanted a loop.
> 
> Also all 3 channels are footswitchable.



By boost i thought he was talking about a tightening boost/OD not a solo boost.

Maybe it doesn’t even need a tightening boost. Maybe KSR amps are sort of like Mesa Marks in that they don’t need a boost/OD? I mean they sure sound pretty fackin tight and chunky in demos

Any KSR owners that can chime in on this?


----------



## protest

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Hard to say without trying it but yes. I boost everything. Even high gain amps, just dial the gain back and boost. Sounds much better to me.
> 
> Although being honest I always prefer an external boost anyway. I have the TM Pro and HAD the JP2C, both had built in boosts but external sounded better.
> 
> I just feel $400 is very high and one of the, if not THE highest price preamp pedal on the market. If he used Sweetwater id probably buy one anyway lol.



I agree I always prefer external boosts and gates, and the pedal is definitely expensive.

That said though if you look at the other pedals on the market the Diezels are really like 1.5 channel pedals/preamps, the BE-OD Deluxe doesn't have a clean because it isn't a preamp, same for the Bogners which are single channel with a boost, and the TM Pro is a preamp but is a single channel with boost and no clean. The 3 independent channels really make the KSR a different beast than those pedals. 

Now whether you need that or not is a different story. I'm looking for a delay right now and I don't need a Strymon Timeline or Empress Echosystem even though they're in a class by themselves.



Bearitone said:


> By boost i thought he was talking about a tightening boost/OD not a solo boost.
> 
> Maybe it doesn’t even need a tightening boost. Maybe KSR amps are sort of like Mesa Marks in that they don’t need a boost/OD? I mean they sure sound pretty fackin tight and chunky in demos
> 
> Any KSR owners that can chime in on this?



I don't boost them but I don't like constantly boosting anything other than a Dual Rec really. Certain VHT's too for different reasons. They don't need to be boosted but they aren't as tight as a VHT or Mark. The pedal sounds tighter than the amps honestly, which usually seems to be the case. I feel like if you're a booster like Jackson said he is you'll probably boost it regardless though.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

You're right ^^^^

Just too much for me that I don't currently need. Dont get me wrong. That is a proper preamp pedal. Clean, dirty, lead. How it should be done I suppose, im just so used to not using or needed 2/3 of all that. Wouldn't mind a Ceres Jr. I guess to suit me better. Still have the CERES gas tho


----------



## Gmork

Ive never played a ksr amp, is there a certain tonal character inherent to their amps?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Gmork said:


> Ive never played a ksr amp, is there a certain tonal character inherent to their amps?


from people i've talked to that own one or have played one they have an overall kind of slo/rectoish flavour to them, though they have tons of options for tweaking and shifting voicings.


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> from people i've talked to that own one or have played one they have an overall kind of slo/rectoish flavour to them, though they have tons of options for tweaking and shifting voicings.



The thickness is there but they are WAY tighter than a SLO or Recto... or can be. There are a billion tone shaping options on Kyle's amps so they are hard to pidgeon hole.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> The thickness is there but they are WAY tighter than a SLO or Recto... or can be. There are a billion tone shaping options on Kyle's amps so they are hard to pidgeon hole.


I know that the orthos mk1 was a bit "loose" according to some people but zimbloth said they rectified that with the tight switch on the mk2 and now it's a different animal. No idea about the colossus but I'd assume with all the switches on that damn thing that you could get some tight modern sounds if need be.


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> I know that the orthos mk1 was a bit "loose" according to some people but zimbloth said they rectified that with the tight switch on the mk2 and now it's a different animal. No idea about the colossus but I'd assume with all the switches on that damn thing that you could get some tight modern sounds if need be.



Didn't play the Orthos but "loose" is not something I would use in describing the Aries I had. Or any clips I have heard of the Colossus, Artemis, or Gemini... and the Orthose Mk2 is basically the Aries with a clean channel.


----------



## narad

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> For $400 you do not get a gate or a boost and I wonder can you even switch through all 3 channels with the FS or is it toggle only?
> 
> Idk this sounds amazing but I feel they should have done 2 channels and made it $300 or at the very least add the boost and gate like mentioned if they are going to charge $400.



Yea, dude really shot himself in the foot by not having a boost, gate, an all-tube power section, and a couple 9V plugs on the back for powering your other pedals.


----------



## FitRocker33

Bearitone said:


> By boost i thought he was talking about a tightening boost/OD not a solo boost.
> 
> Maybe it doesn’t even need a tightening boost. Maybe KSR amps are sort of like Mesa Marks in that they don’t need a boost/OD? I mean they sure sound pretty fackin tight and chunky in demos
> 
> Any KSR owners that can chime in on this?



My Ares can get pretty tight unboosted but I noticed it’s very picky about the guitar and pickups. My Dimarzio titan equipped Vader sounds tight but my Suhr modern with SSH+ bridge isn’t very tight sounding and needs a boost to get where I like it. 

Frankly I agree with an above comment that I like any amp better with a boost by dialing back the gain and adding the OD up front. On both my KSR and Revv I only have the gain between 11 o clock and 1 o clock max. 

Fwiw, my revv is tighter unboosted than my KSR.


----------



## protest

KnightBrolaire said:


> I know that the orthos mk1 was a bit "loose" according to some people but zimbloth said they rectified that with the tight switch on the mk2 and now it's a different animal. No idea about the colossus but I'd assume with all the switches on that damn thing that you could get some tight modern sounds if need be.



The original Orthos was fixed to Mode (gain boost) on and Fat on. My main rhythm sound from the Colossus would be Mode on Fat off, and then switch Fat on for leads or chunkier stuff.

The Mk. II has the Feel knob which toggles through Fat and Thick and different mid voicings.


Also...just relaized the pedal does actually have a boost because it has the Bright switch which will tighten and add a little more gain. On the amps it's not an extreme boost but it makes a difference.


----------



## FitRocker33

narad said:


> Yea, dude really shot himself in the foot by not having a boost, gate, an all-tube power section, and a couple 9V plugs on the back for powering your other pedals.



If only there was an amp like this it would be amazing! 

......and made by Americans, not the same people that make amps during the day and at night work at the pork fried rice factory.


----------



## JerEvil

KnightBrolaire said:


> oooh now i can get a taste of the ksr sound without dropping 1500+
> i wonder which amp this is based off..





protest said:


> Here's a run through of the channels/modes.






silverabyss said:


> I actually like that Dunky's and Demos dude's playing how have I not heard of him before?





KnightBrolaire said:


> he's not a big name but he has some solid demos





steinmetzify said:


> He’s a bud on another forum; super nice guy and uber talented. He’s got an album coming out IIRC. I’ll find out and link you.





KnightBrolaire said:


> lies, killertonetexas always delivers the rhythm riffage. I know what you mean though, but namm has always been a swirling vortex of guitar induced wankery. It's just par for the course there.


Damn! Thanks for the kind words all!

I can tell you, the Ceres is bad ass! I was floored. I knew about it a few weeks before NAMM and it was all I could do to not spill it! Lol!

I am in the list of guys to demo it so I’ll definitely post when it comes.

For those of you who are already sub’d... seriously, thank you! I’m trying like hell to grow the channel.

And as mentioned by @KnightBrolaire said, KillerTone is the shit! I’ve known him on the forums for some time. Finally got to meet him at NAMM and he co-captain’d my Fortin Cali vid.


----------



## Spinedriver

JerEvil said:


> Damn! Thanks for the kind words all!
> 
> I can tell you, the Ceres is bad ass! I was floored. I knew about it a few weeks before NAMM and it was all I could do to not spill it! Lol!
> 
> I am in the list of guys to demo it so I’ll definitely post when it comes.
> 
> For those of you who are already sub’d... seriously, thank you! I’m trying like hell to grow the channel.
> 
> And as mentioned by @KnightBrolaire said, KillerTone is the shit! I’ve known him on the forums for some time. Finally got to meet him at NAMM and he co-captain’d my Fortin Cali vid.



Honestly, I never knew you had a channel.

Sub'd this morning, sir.


----------



## JerEvil

Spinedriver said:


> Honestly, I never knew you had a channel.
> 
> Sub'd this morning, sir.


Much appreciated!


----------



## Casper777

narad said:


> Yea, dude really shot himself in the foot by not having a boost, gate, an all-tube power section, and a couple 9V plugs on the back for powering your other pedals.



You forgot the cab simulator included... and for 150$ because you know I'm a millenial and all shit must be free. Work??! what work??!! I don't work!!!
LOL


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## dewberry

Why can I just be a normal guy and get the standard version . .why do I need to spend $50 more for a Seafoam green, why gear gods why ?!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Casper777 said:


> You forgot the cab simulator included... and for 150$ because you know I'm a millenial and all shit must be free. Work??! what work??!! I don't work!!!
> LOL


I'd rather buy the most expensive pedal on the market without all these features that sounds harsh and brittle in comparison to a $100 AMT.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


>




I don't need it

I don't need it

I dont need it 

I dont need it


----------



## Legion

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't need it
> 
> I don't need it
> 
> I dont need it
> 
> I dont need it




Nah we know you do
Post a review after


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Legion said:


> Nah we know you do
> Post a review after



Man i really don't want to. But fuck that's provabky the best tone Arnold's ever gotten.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Legion said:


> Nah we know you do
> Post a review after



Alroght fine fuck you guys. Just put in a deposit for a preorder. Fuckers.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

@HeHasTheJazzHands


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands




I dig the crunchiness but home boy needs to dial in a little more bass


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I dig the crunchiness but home boy needs to dial in a little more bass


Needs some more gain too


----------



## Gmork

Yea this is bullshit. Stop shoving all this cool shit in our faces, ugh


----------



## mogar

I'm curious how the switchable clean channel takes dirt pedals. I never play with a super pristine clean and always run a very light OD pedal.


----------



## johnnydeformed

mogar said:


> I'm curious how the switchable clean channel takes dirt pedals. I never play with a super pristine clean and always run a very light OD pedal.



I'd love to know this too but more for how it would take a fuzz. I have one on order so I guess I'll find out. I'm anxiously awaiting more demo videos though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The only pedals I have are an Ibanez TS5, dying Boss SD-1, DOD Boneshaker, and an AMT R1 (on the chopping block), so I'm guessing I can see. If I can also figure out how to tweak my Helix, maybe I can try that in front of the Ceres.


----------



## protest

A little run through from Kyle. Going through the fx return of an Orthos 100 into a 2x12 with redbacks.


----------



## FitRocker33

Phuuuuuk that sounds really good........


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hell yeah, sounds much better in a not-NAMM environment.


----------



## johnnydeformed

Damn, that sounds great! I’m feeling even more impatient now. I wonder how it sounds into a solid state power amp? I’ll be running the Ceres into a Seymour Duncan Powerstage 170.


----------



## mnemonic

Wow that sounds really good.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I've skipped a few pages... but what is up with people asking for loops on their preamp pedals?? do you people know what a loop actually is??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dineley said:


> I've skipped a few pages... but what is up with people asking for loops on their preamp pedals?? do you people know what a loop actually is??



Tbh ive been wondering if Kyle could mod these pedals to have loops on specific channels. Like have a loop on ch1 for like a verb and chorus that doesnt effect the other 2 channels. Or make it channel selectable.


----------



## johnnydeformed

Dineley said:


> I've skipped a few pages... but what is up with people asking for loops on their preamp pedals?? do you people know what a loop actually is??



I would think the loop would only matter if the pedal had a cab sim/line out or a loop bypass function but since it doesn't the feature appears to be unnecessary for this pedal.


----------



## shred-o-holic

protest said:


> A little run through from Kyle. Going through the fx return of an Orthos 100 into a 2x12 with redbacks.



Honestly this is the first video/sounds that has impressed me. Before that I was scratching my head..........other than Kyle's rep and people that use his amps thinking meh so what....I'm still really curious on how the Apex stacks up vs this one. I like the options the Apex brings vs 2 channels that I will probably never use. But of course it's overall tone/feel that will win out...


----------



## johnnydeformed

shred-o-holic said:


> Honestly this is the first video/sounds that has impressed me. Before that I was scratching my head..........other than Kyle's rep and people that use his amps thinking meh so what....I'm still really curious on how the Apex stacks up vs this one. I like the options the Apex brings vs 2 channels that I will probably never use. But of course it's overall tone/feel that will win out...



It's definitely about tone/feel but also application. I think I'm at least a part of the target audience for this since I've moved to an all pedal board setup. I'm using a Seymour Duncan Powerstage 170 as my power amp and have been searching for a good solid state preamp with a clean channel. The Diezel VH4-2 and Herbert pedals are awesome but don't have clean channels so I moved on from them. I've been using a Kartakou Beastbox preamp pedal and it's fantastic but it runs two 12ax7s and has a more cumbersome power requirement than other pedals. The Ceres seems more geared for people in my situation who want to run pedal board style setups but with analog gear vs digital.

That said, the Apex does look and sound pretty damn good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

m
Fwiw... This is this best time Fluff got in a long time.


----------



## bracky

Just so I understand clearly this is a solid state device?


----------



## Bearitone

bracky said:


> Just so I understand clearly this is a solid state device?


Yes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bracky said:


> Just so I understand clearly this is a solid state device?



Yup.


----------



## bracky

Thanks. You never know how these thing work these days. It’s amazing how far circuit design has come. Why even bother with tubes.

Of course I still bother.


----------



## Bearitone

I feel like inthe next 10 years the number of touring bands using tubes in any fashion will be halved.


----------



## LeftOurEyes

I must be the only person on here that has zero interest in expensive preamp pedals.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeftOurEyes said:


> I must be the only person on here that has zero interest in expensive preamp pedals.



Well this ain't the thread for you then.


----------



## LeftOurEyes

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well this ain't the thread for you then.



Yeah that was pretty clear.


----------



## Bearitone

LeftOurEyes said:


> I must be the only person on here that has zero interest in expensive preamp pedals.



Here in this thread? Probably 

I think the same thing reading through expensive tube head threads.


----------



## gunch




----------



## mnemonic

I still think there are real benefits to a tube power section and I don’t think anything solidstate has overtaken them yet. 

Notice most (all?) of the demos of this preamp are into the FX returns of tube heads.


----------



## Bearitone

mnemonic said:


> I still think there are real benefits to a tube power section and I don’t think anything solidstate has overtaken them yet.
> 
> Notice most (all?) of the demos of this preamp are into the FX returns of tube heads.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I think these cool preamp pedals are super cool, however I already have two tube amps and a Helix, however if I was building a rig from scratch I would definitely consider something like this.


----------



## dewberry

When do you think this will start shipping? I hope I could get it by March so that I could use it for our upcoming gig by 1st week April.


----------



## Steinmetzify

mnemonic said:


> I still think there are real benefits to a tube power section and I don’t think anything solidstate has overtaken them yet.
> 
> Notice most (all?) of the demos of this preamp are into the FX returns of tube heads.



This. I wanna hear this into some IRs before I even consider it.


----------



## protest

dewberry said:


> When do you think this will start shipping? I hope I could get it by March so that I could use it for our upcoming gig by 1st week April.



I believe they're supposed to start shipping around 3/1


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> I believe they're supposed to start shipping around 3/1





dewberry said:


> When do you think this will start shipping? I hope I could get it by March so that I could use it for our upcoming gig by 1st week April.



Yeah Kyle said they start shipping on the 1st.


----------



## dewberry

Thanks Guys!


----------



## kingpinMS3

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Tbh ive been wondering if Kyle could mod these pedals to have loops on specific channels. Like have a loop on ch1 for like a verb and chorus that doesnt effect the other 2 channels. Or make it channel selectable.


you know they make loop pedals right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kingpinMS3 said:


> you know they make loop pedals right?



Why add more pedals when i can have it all on one? I wasn't the one asking about it nor do i really need it. Was just something i was curious to see if it was possible.


----------



## johnnydeformed

Any thoughts on whether this will need a boost/TS OD type pedal to tighten things up? From the demos and the feel switch it doesn't seem like it but I've never played a KSR amp before so I don't know if they need or benefit from a boost/OD pedal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

johnnydeformed said:


> Any thoughts on whether this will need a boost/TS OD type pedal to tighten things up? From the demos and the feel switch it doesn't seem like it but I've never played a KSR amp before so I don't know if they need or benefit from a boost/OD pedal.


I would doubt it. the colossus definitely doesn't need to be boosted, same with the ares, or at least that's what I've been told by people who've owned those amps. the preamp is based off the ares crunch/colossus lead and those are pretty tight responsive amps if you want them to be.


----------



## BlueTrident

Someone needs to do an ultimate preamp/distortion pedal shootout. This, Mooer Preamps, Revv G3 & G4, SD Palladium, AMT Legend 2 series & SS-11, Diezel, Friedman BE-OD, Horizon Apex and more!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BlueTrident said:


> Someone needs to do an ultimate preamp/distortion pedal shootout. This, Mooer Preamps, Revv G3 & G4, SD Palladium, AMT Legend 2 series & SS-11, Diezel, Friedman BE-OD, Horizon Apex and more!



I think the SS30 would be a more fair comparison over tthe SS11 since its non tube.

And FWIW i have an SS30 and R1 so i can do a small comparison.


----------



## protest

The Friedman and Diezel Herbert are both really good. The Diezel sounds a lot more like the amp, especially with a little boost to give it some more punch. The BE doesn't really sound a lot like the amp, but I actually like the pedal's style of distortion better.


----------



## johnnydeformed

protest said:


> The Friedman and Diezel Herbert are both really good. The Diezel sounds a lot more like the amp, especially with a little boost to give it some more punch. The BE doesn't really sound a lot like the amp, but I actually like the pedal's style of distortion better.



I had the Herbert and VH4-2 pedals. I liked them a lot (especially the Herbert) but the lack of a clean channel caused me to move on. That’s one of many reasons the Ceres is of interest.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been wanting to check out the Hebert preamp. Wanna see how it compared to my experience w/ Fractal's model (not good ).


----------



## ATRguitar91

johnnydeformed said:


> Any thoughts on whether this will need a boost/TS OD type pedal to tighten things up? From the demos and the feel switch it doesn't seem like it but I've never played a KSR amp before so I don't know if they need or benefit from a boost/OD pedal.


I've been messing with a lot of preamp pedals lately, and I've found the vast majority need a boost to sound usable to me. 

I'd say it depends on the power amp you're using with it, but most of them sound too loose and flubby. It's not an issue of having enough gain on tap, it's that most preamp pedals aren't tight enough on their own.


----------



## Soya

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been wanting to check out the Hebert preamp. Wanna see how it compared to my experience w/ Fractal's model (not good ).


I have too but it won't fit on my board so no dice....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I had to cancel my preorder. Some car-related shit came up, so fuck. 

Oh well, hopefully some of you guys here preordered it and can give impressions.


----------



## johnnydeformed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I had to cancel my preorder. Some car-related shit came up, so fuck.
> 
> Oh well, hopefully some of you guys here preordered it and can give impressions.



Sorry to hear that! Hope everything works out with your car. One of our cats has to get major dental work next week. I thought about canceling because it will be a hefty vet bill but then I thought fuck it, my birthday is in the beginning of March and I’m making the Ceres a gift to myself.

I’ll let you know my thoughts on it then.


----------



## Meeotch

Another contender that seems really promising - Victory Kraken preamp! It's got tubez!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

johnnydeformed said:


> Sorry to hear that! Hope everything works out with your car. One of our cats has to get major dental work next week. I thought about canceling because it will be a hefty vet bill but then I thought fuck it, my birthday is in the beginning of March and I’m making the Ceres a gift to myself.
> 
> I’ll let you know my thoughts on it then.



Cool.  I'm still super interested, just need to deal with stuff before I go diving back in.



Meeotch said:


> Another contender that seems really promising - Victory Kraken preamp! It's got tubez!



The Kraken pedal seems cool. I'd like to see more impressions on it.


----------



## 0rimus

Anyone who preordered hear anything from KSR yet? Delayed? Still on track for March 1st?

Checked my email and order status...

Nothing. Got my funds all ready to pay off the balance tho 3
Super stoked!


----------



## johnnydeformed

0rimus said:


> Anyone who preordered hear anything from KSR yet? Delayed? Still on track for March 1st?
> 
> Checked my email and order status...
> 
> Nothing. Got my funds all ready to pay off the balance tho 3
> Super stoked!



Have not hot heard anything yet though I am anxiously awaiting!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd wait until tomorrow or Monday before you start panicking.


----------



## 0rimus

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd wait until tomorrow or Monday before you start panicking.


----------



## johnnydeformed




----------



## dewberry

Got an email from them yesterday. And they said maybe they will start shipping mid March. Something got to do with the delayed PCB. I'm also ready to pay for the balance.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dewberry said:


> Got an email from them yesterday. And they said maybe they will start shipping mid March. Something got to do with the delayed PCB. I'm also ready to pay for the balance.



Now you can start panicking. 

Hoping it isn't too long of a wait.


----------



## johnnydeformed

Well, darn...I guess it will be a little bit longer then. I suppose I can zone out and stop incessantly checking for updates for a little bit.


----------



## johnnydeformed

dewberry said:


> Got an email from them yesterday. And they said maybe they will start shipping mid March. Something got to do with the delayed PCB. I'm also ready to pay for the balance.



Did you order early on or later? I ask because I ordered when they had around 50 left and haven’t received any status emails.


----------



## dewberry

johnnydeformed said:


> Did you order early on or later? I ask because I ordered when they had around 50 left and haven’t received any status emails.


I ordered when they had 10 left.


----------



## johnnydeformed

dewberry said:


> I ordered when they had 10 left.



Hmmm...maybe only later orders have been impacted or maybe my email was just lost in the ether? I haven't received an email either way. Well, whenever it arrives I'm sure it will be awesome.


----------



## MrWulf

Anyone got any update for it? I tried to contact them from the link in their website but so far no reply on when the pedal will be ship


----------



## johnnydeformed

MrWulf said:


> Anyone got any update for it? I tried to contact them from the link in their website but so far no reply on when the pedal will be ship



I have not heard anything though admittedly, I have not reached out either. The wait isn't a big deal but I'm suspecting we're all excited to try the Ceres out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle runs both the building and social media sides of KSR, so I imagine the dude's pretty busy.


----------



## johnnydeformed

From their website....

“We had a delay getting PCBs in, but they are due here the beginning of next week. We already have some chassis fabricated and ready, as well as sub-assemblies. The PCB assembly begins as soon as they arrive. Pick & Place is programmed and setup, and we have another tech hired to help with the hand assembly. We’ll therefore start shipping by mid/end next week (3.15.19). They will be going out the door daily, as they are assembled and tested.”


----------



## MrWulf

Aw, ok. My pedalboard-only rig is almost done, got the Tube Cake pedal after some hassling, now it only need the Ceres to make it here. Ah well, more waiting!


----------



## johnnydeformed

MrWulf said:


> Aw, ok. My pedalboard-only rig is almost done, got the Tube Cake pedal after some hassling, now it only need the Ceres to make it here. Ah well, more waiting!



Mine too though I’m using the Powerstage 170. Can’t wait to try the Ceres!


----------



## MrWulf

johnnydeformed said:


> Mine too though I’m using the Powerstage 170. Can’t wait to try the Ceres!



I'd have gotten that if it wasn't for the fact that i dont play live and also it doesnt allow universal wattage. Cant be a flexible pedal power amp if i cant use it outside of US lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I gotta say them being douchy with the PCBs made me feel a bit less bad canceling my preorder.  I'm still considering it but at the same time I wanna wait and see how the Revv model is going to be in the new Helix update


----------



## johnnydeformed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I gotta say them being douchy with the PCBs made me feel a bit less bad canceling my preorder.  I'm still considering it but at the same time I wanna wait and see how the Revv model is going to be in the new Helix update



I don’t think they were douchy about it. Probably a manufacturing or layout error they found early. They let everyone know not too soon after the ETA to ship passed too. It does suck waiting though but I suppose it could be far worse. Some people are on build wait lists for years which is just crazy. 

I will let you know what I think of the Ceres after I’ve had it for a little.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I mean the manufacturer, not Kyle. Kyle's been cool throughout all this and I give him props for being transparent about it. He was really understanding when asked to cancel my preorder too.


----------



## johnnydeformed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean the manufacturer, not Kyle. Kyle's been cool throughout all this and I give him props for being transparent about it. He was really understanding when asked to cancel my preorder too.



Oh yeah, gotcha! Hopefully it was just a screw up and not them being dicked over by the board manufacturer. I’ve had that happen in my job and it’s not pleasant.


----------



## Spinedriver

Working in manufacturing, it's entirely possible that the pcb guys weren't so much being 'douchy' but one of the machines could have broken down or even one of their suppliers were late shipping things to them, etc... 

Yeah it sucks when something gets delayed but all things considered, I'd say a week is pretty good. Sometimes those delays can be several months, so at least KSR is getting everything prepped so that when they DO arrive, the pedals will be able to be assembled in in good time.


----------



## dewberry

For me this is kinda Normal and one or two week delay is acceptable. I pre-ordered three pedals last year and all encountered delay issues. lol.


----------



## johnnydeformed

dewberry said:


> For me this is kinda Normal and one or two week delay is acceptable. I pre-ordered three pedals last year and all encountered delay issues. lol.



Off the top of my head I can't think of a pre-order that wasn't delayed. A delay is well worth it if an issue is being addressed. I think we're all just excited to try the Ceres out. It ticks many boxes for me. Preamp pedal of decent size, 3 channels, dedicated EQ for each channel, dedicated volume for each channel, soft touch foot switches. I've been searching for the right preamp pedal since I switched to a pedal board amp setup. I've played some great ones but I think (hope) that this is going to be the right preamp for me.


----------



## bracky

Pussymelter arrived on time! Man I love that pedal.


----------



## johnnydeformed

Can anyone share experience with KSR cleans? I'm wondering how the Ceres clean channel is tuned in relation to the amps. I know it's stripped down with only a volume and tone control but I would imagine Kyle tried to capture the essence of his amp's clean tone. I need a passable decent headroom clean but nothing like a big round high headroom Fender clean sound so I am mostly just curious as to what the KSR clean sound is.


----------



## protest

johnnydeformed said:


> Can anyone share experience with KSR cleans? I'm wondering how the Ceres clean channel is tuned in relation to the amps. I know it's stripped down with only a volume and tone control but I would imagine Kyle tried to capture the essence of his amp's clean tone. I need a passable decent headroom clean but nothing like a big round high headroom Fender clean sound so I am mostly just curious as to what the KSR clean sound is.



Depends on the amp because the Gemini and I believe the Artemis have voicing switches on the clean, but the core tone is essentially a Mesa Recto Fat clean or a Mark V Fat and Bold clean if you've ever played either. The KSR has less highend though.


----------



## johnnydeformed

protest said:


> Depends on the amp because the Gemini and I believe the Artemis have voicing switches on the clean, but the core tone is essentially a Mesa Recto Fat clean or a Mark V Fat and Bold clean if you've ever played either. The KSR has less highend though.



Thanks for the info! I've used a lot of Rectos over the years so I am familiar with that clean sound and it works for me.

I am so anxious for this pedal I feel like I'm constantly checking the website and instagram to see if they've started shipping yet. Hopefully, soon!


----------



## protest

johnnydeformed said:


> Thanks for the info! I've used a lot of Rectos over the years so I am familiar with that clean sound and it works for me.
> 
> I am so anxious for this pedal I feel like I'm constantly checking the website and instagram to see if they've started shipping yet. Hopefully, soon!



Np dude. Just to be clear I mean Road King, Roadster, MW Lonestar based cleans, not the older models.


----------



## johnnydeformed

Anyone receive any shipping info or anything yet? I think I'm around #47 but haven't been asked to pay the balance yet.


----------



## 0rimus

Naw not a word yet, but I'll be sure to post in when I do!


----------



## Korneo

I can't wait for you reviews/videos !
I just love the sound of the Gemini but can't afford it and assume the taxes to ship in France, so I want this pedal so bad !


----------



## protest

johnnydeformed said:


> Anyone receive any shipping info or anything yet? I think I'm around #47 but haven't been asked to pay the balance yet.



I talked to Kyle, they've started shipping. They're going in order or preorder date unless you picked a custom color, those will be pushed back a little bit while they get the standard editions out. They sent out a few late last week and another batch will be going out this week.


----------



## johnnydeformed

protest said:


> I talked to Kyle, they've started shipping. They're going in order or preorder date unless you picked a custom color, those will be pushed back a little bit while they get the standard editions out. They sent out a few late last week and another batch will be going out this week.



Thanks for the update! I ordered a standard version but I’m middle of the pack so it’ll be a little more of a wait yet. I’m excited for sure, though!


----------



## MrWulf

i'm at the lower end so more waiting zzz


----------



## rokket2005

When you guys are saying your in the 40's and 50's in terms of order, how do you know that? I ordered mine I think the second day of NAMM and according to the email I got from KSR my order # is like 9200.


----------



## protest

rokket2005 said:


> When you guys are saying your in the 40's and 50's in terms of order, how do you know that? I ordered mine I think the second day of NAMM and according to the email I got from KSR my order # is like 9200.



#40 of the 100 preorders.


----------



## johnnydeformed

rokket2005 said:


> When you guys are saying your in the 40's and 50's in terms of order, how do you know that? I ordered mine I think the second day of NAMM and according to the email I got from KSR my order # is like 9200.



I remember it saying there were 53 left after I ordered mine on January 27th. I’m order #9365.


----------



## MrWulf

Jesus christ there's still 50 more people before me or so? 
This is going to be some long wait.


----------



## rokket2005

Ah, ok. I ordered at like 6am on the 25th, so hopefully I'll get an email soon.


----------



## dewberry

Thanks for the information. So I need to accept that I need to wait longer because I ordered custom color and I think it was 10 of 100 for me when I placed a down payment.


----------



## johnnydeformed

How is everyone planning to use their Ceres? I've stated before that I'll be going into a Seymour Duncan Powerstage 170. Between the Ceres and the 170 I'll a Strymon Timeline and BigSky. Possibly my Alexander SkyFi. I'm tempted to add a fuzz and some other modulation or synth pedal but I wan to mess with the Ceres first before I make anymore purchases.


----------



## protest

Mine will be going through the power amp of my Juno to replace my Colossus which is going to be leaving to pay for outstanding vet bills...


----------



## johnnydeformed

protest said:


> Mine will be going through the power amp of my Juno to replace my Colossus which is going to be leaving to pay for outstanding vet bills...



Outstanding vet bills...something I know all too well. I hope your animal(s) is/are ok!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If/when I get mine, it'll be ran in one of the FX loops of my Helix.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Mine will be going through the power amp of my Juno to replace my Colossus which is going to be leaving to pay for outstanding vet bills...



Been there done that, hope things turned out ok


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Been there done that, hope things turned out ok



It did not unfortunately. The procedure worked, and I would do it again without question but we lost her to a completely unrelated and very aggressive cancer only a few months after. Biggest kick in the nuts I've ever gotten.


----------



## johnnydeformed

protest said:


> It did not unfortunately. The procedure worked, and I would do it again without question but we lost her to a completely unrelated and very aggressive cancer only a few months after. Biggest kick in the nuts I've ever gotten.



I'm so sorry to hear that. Losing an animal is tremendously difficult. We had something similar where the procedure removed the cancer and we had her for another 10 months but cushings related complications ultimately became too much for her.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> It did not unfortunately. The procedure worked, and I would do it again without question but we lost her to a completely unrelated and very aggressive cancer only a few months after. Biggest kick in the nuts I've ever gotten.



Damn really sorry to hear that  Went through similar with our Dobe, mostly had her other health issues under control and found cancer in a location they really couldn't do anything about... sorry for your loss



johnnydeformed said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Losing an animal is tremendously difficult. We had something similar where the procedure removed the cancer and we had her for another 10 months but cushings related complications ultimately became too much for her.



It's never easy, my condolences  We're afraid our oldest dog might be starting to develop cushings, we're having her tested soon to confirm. Not really any definitive symptoms at this point, just a few things that make it a possibility.


----------



## protest

johnnydeformed said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Losing an animal is tremendously difficult. We had something similar where the procedure removed the cancer and we had her for another 10 months but cushings related complications ultimately became too much for her.



Yeah it was a similar situation. We took care of her Cushing's and she was fine for 4 months and then she had trouble breathing one night and was gone the next night.



technomancer said:


> Damn really sorry to hear that  Went through similar with our Dobe, mostly had her other health issues under control and found cancer in a location they really couldn't do anything about... sorry for your loss
> 
> 
> 
> It's never easy, my condolences  We're afraid our oldest dog might be starting to develop cushings, we're having her tested soon to confirm. Not really any definitive symptoms at this point, just a few things that make it a possibility.



Thanks man. Yeah it's rough because you try everything you can, and it's not cheap and no one gives you any breaks but there's just only so much you can do. If you have any Cushing's questions let me know, unfortunately I know a ton now.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Yeah it was a similar situation. We took care of her Cushing's and she was fine for 4 months and then she had trouble breathing one night and was gone the next night.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. Yeah it's rough because you try everything you can, and it's not cheap and no one gives you any breaks but there's just only so much you can do. If you have any Cushing's questions let me know, unfortunately I know a ton now.



Thanks  Hopefully she doesn't have it, but we'll find out...


----------



## MrWulf

johnnydeformed said:


> How is everyone planning to use their Ceres? I've stated before that I'll be going into a Seymour Duncan Powerstage 170. Between the Ceres and the 170 I'll a Strymon Timeline and BigSky. Possibly my Alexander SkyFi. I'm tempted to add a fuzz and some other modulation or synth pedal but I wan to mess with the Ceres first before I make anymore purchases.



I'll just run it through AMT's Tube Cake pedal amp, with a Seymour Duncan 805 at front and Boss NS-2/RV-2 in the chain. My whole set up is basically a metal rig that can i use to play/practice anywhere i can. Maybe I'll throw a Mooer Radar later too


----------



## 0rimus

Guess I'm the weird junkie uncle of the group...

Guitar->Ceres->Cheapo IR pedal I bought off eBay with an unknown cabsim emulation (lol)->
Roland BA330

I'm a weird multi-instrumentalist who likes to busk haunted locale, so a battery powered mini stack that can run vocals, bass, keyboard, drums, everything etc etc off AA batteries is pretty dope.

Sound surprisingly good sans-Ceres, currently using various distortion pedals as preamps *shrug*


----------



## dewberry

Guitar > Midnight Amplification Holy Mountain od > CERES > ISP Decimator > Tonal Recall analog delay> Mercury 7 > Torpedo Cab M > direct to PA for live or headphone for practice. 

Living in a small apartment because of work location. I was having hard time using my amp so I sold it and will go the direct route.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was actually also thinking about making a tiny rig that can just be carry and go. 

ST300 > Donner noise killer > Donner compressor > OD/Clean Boost > Ceres > Chorus or Delay > Mooer Radar


----------



## johnnydeformed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was actually also thinking about making a tiny rig that can just be carry and go.
> 
> ST300 > Donner noise killer > Donner compressor > OD/Clean Boost > Ceres > Chorus or Delay > Mooer Radar



Carry and go is such a nice change of pace compared to lugging heavier equipment. Don't get me wrong, I loved my tube amps when I had them but there comes a point when the size and weight exceed the tone (for a show anyway). The last shows I played before my current setup I used a Verellen Skyhammer, Verellen custom ported 2x12 and pedalboard. Awesome but HEAVY. Now it's just the pedalboard with the Powerstage 170 mounted on it (and Kartakou Beastbox preamp currrently) with a G-Flex 2x12. Much lighter overall and it sounded awesome at my last show.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

johnnydeformed said:


> Carry and go is such a nice change of pace compared to lugging heavier equipment. Don't get me wrong, I loved my tube amps when I had them but there comes a point when the size and weight exceed the tone (for a show anyway). The last shows I played before my current setup I used a Verellen Skyhammer, Verellen custom ported 2x12 and pedalboard. Awesome but HEAVY. Now it's just the pedalboard with the Powerstage 170 mounted on it (and Kartakou Beastbox preamp currrently) with a G-Flex 2x12. Much lighter overall and it sounded awesome at my last show.



Oh yeah, I got a Helix and it's nice. But, it's fucking huge. Hefty sumbitch. 

Get one of those micro pedalboards, the Ceres, and a bunch of micro pedals and you're gucci. 

A tuner, (optional) OD, (optional) compressor, Ceres, delay, (optional) chorus, mini IR loader.


----------



## Korneo

johnnydeformed said:


> Now it's just the pedalboard with the Powerstage 170 mounted on it



How does this poweramp "feel" compare to a tube one ? Any regrets soundwise ?

I have a plan to made a pedalboard with this :
- Boss TU-3WZ
- OD (Mesa Grid Slammer or something else)
- KSR Ceres
- Fortin Zuul
- Delay (TC Flashback or the new Seymour Duncan Dark Matter)
- Split into a power amp on top of the cab(SD Powerstage or full tube) and a Two Notes Cab M to go to the FOH on the pedalboard
- Marshall MF 400 (K100 + Mesa V30)


----------



## johnnydeformed

Korneo said:


> How does this poweramp "feel" compare to a tube one ? Any regrets soundwise ?



I’m actually surprised at how good of a feel it has. It does requires a quality preamp and good volume since Class D seems to sound better with the volume turned up but I don’t have any regrets. It still feels like I’m playing a tube amp but the cool thing is if I want to completely change the sound I just need to use a different preamp pedal.


----------



## Korneo

Thank you for this review !
The weight and EQ of this poweramp made me think a lot about it !


----------



## 0rimus

Update: So I got impatient and sent an email asking if I could pay off the balance now rather than wait for it to be ready to ship...

The Good News: The answer was yes and I got the invoice and paid it so it's all paid off now. Yay!

The Better News: With their new shipping options, shipping was only $10. Which isn't bad at all from Canadia to Arizona. I was budgeting around $30 so that was nice. Of course, I can't make assurances it'll be the same for everyone.

The Best News: Kyle said according to the queue that mine might go out this week! WOOOO! If not probably next week, but that's still badass.


----------



## johnnydeformed

0rimus said:


> Update: So I got impatient and sent an email asking if I could pay off the balance now rather than wait for it to be ready to ship...
> 
> The Good News: The answer was yes and I got the invoice and paid it so it's all paid off now. Yay!
> 
> The Better News: With their new shipping options, shipping was only $10. Which isn't bad at all from Canadia to Arizona. I was budgeting around $30 so that was nice. Of course, I can't make assurances it'll be the same for everyone.
> 
> The Best News: Kyle said according to the queue that mine might go out this week! WOOOO! If not probably next week, but that's still badass.



That's awesome news. KSR is in Ohio so I imagine most domestic shipments will be around $10 or so. Do you know where in the queue you are/were?


----------



## 0rimus

Why did I think they were based in Canada? Fuckin drugs man

My order number is 9259 placed January 25th


----------



## protest

I know no one here has gotten one yet bu there's a vid up on the KSR facebook group from one of the first people to get theirs, so they are actually shipping.


----------



## johnnydeformed

0rimus said:


> Why did I think they were based in Canada? Fuckin drugs man
> 
> My order number is 9259 placed January 25th



I'm order 9365, placed January 27th. It's probably not exactly sequential because there were only 100 units and there are probably amp orders in there too but damn, it looks like I have a bit of a wait yet.



protest said:


> I know no one here has gotten one yet bu there's a vid up on the KSR facebook group from one of the first people to get theirs, so they are actually shipping.



How does it sound in the video? I don't have Facebook and thus cannot watch it. I also wonder how many they are able ship a week?

I'm actually surprised there hasn't been one on Reverb yet. Lately, it seems people buy new limited release pedals, play them for an hour (if that) and then place them on Reverb for the same or more money than they purchased them for.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

0rimus said:


> Why did I think they were based in Canada? Fuckin drugs man
> 
> My order number is 9259 placed January 25th


For some reason I thought that too.  Isn't Fortin based in Toronto or in Cali? Can't remember.


----------



## rokket2005

I got my invoice from Kyle this morning saying mine was ready to ship today. I was order 9235 for reference.
Fortin is in Ontario somewhere out in the boonies I think.


----------



## johnnydeformed

rokket2005 said:


> I got my invoice from Kyle this morning saying mine was ready to ship today. I was order 9235 for reference.
> Fortin is in Ontario somewhere out in the boonies I think.



Cool! Looks like you may be the first one to get one here so you'll have to dish!


----------



## jjcor

I got mine last thursday and run it like this Guitar>Fortin Zuul>Fortin Grind>Interface/DAW>Torpedo WOS. Its sounds amazing. So far Im liking the Gemini setting with the tight mode on. And the other I like as well is the Colossus mode with Thick on. It really does compare to my actual Colossus that I run with a torpedo live to my computer. I bought this though so I could have a desktop pedalboard setup. And just a tip be sure to have the "power amp mode" on in the WOS and I also found the "exciter Mode" in WOS to really thicken up the tone as well. Also forgot to mention I use ownhammer ir's and that makes life so much easier.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For some reason I thought that too.  Isn't Fortin based in Toronto or in Cali? Can't remember.



Fortin is in Canuckistan, but amps ship from where they're built in Michigan and pedals ship from wherever that builder is in maybe VA? NC? I forget. 

Kyle's shop is in Ohio and is awesome, he posts videos and whatnot of stuff getting built all the time


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Fortin is in Canuckistan, but amps ship from where they're built in Michigan and pedals ship from wherever that builder is in maybe VA? NC? I forget.
> 
> Kyle's shop is in Ohio and is awesome, he posts videos and whatnot of stuff getting built all the time



Yeah I was thinking Fortin was either from Canada, or moved to Cali once things got really big for him. Dunno why. 

Wasn't there another builder, too?


----------



## rokket2005

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I was thinking Fortin was either from Canada, or moved to Cali once things got really big for him. Dunno why.
> 
> Wasn't there another builder, too?


Peters is Canadian, Revv also is I'm pretty sure


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I was thinking Fortin was either from Canada, or moved to Cali once things got really big for him. Dunno why.
> 
> Wasn't there another builder, too?



Yeah Fortin is in Canada and Metro built at least the last few runs of Meshuggah heads. I would guess they are building the Calis as well since it was announced they would ship from the US, but who knows. Fortin pedals are from another company that is building them, I forget the name.

Boutique Amp Distribution is in Cali and builds Friedman, Synergy, and a bunch of other stuff. Bogner is also in Cal at their own shop.

Stuff is getting so complicated with who is building what for who that I just like that Kyle actually built and runs his own shop and posts cool stuff about his processes


----------



## johnnydeformed

jjcor said:


> I got mine last thursday and run it like this Guitar>Fortin Zuul>Fortin Grind>Interface/DAW>Torpedo WOS. Its sounds amazing. So far Im liking the Gemini setting with the tight mode on. And the other I like as well is the Colossus mode with Thick on. It really does compare to my actual Colossus that I run with a torpedo live to my computer. I bought this though so I could have a desktop pedalboard setup. And just a tip be sure to have the "power amp mode" on in the WOS and I also found the "exciter Mode" in WOS to really thicken up the tone as well. Also forgot to mention I use ownhammer ir's and that makes life so much easier.



Thanks for the review! I’m even more excited now. By the way, no pics?


----------



## wlfers

Hnnngg do want


----------



## jjcor

johnnydeformed said:


> Thanks for the review! I’m even more excited now. By the way, no pics?



Here ya go!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So its legit? One thing that worried me is that Fluffs playthrough part sounded kinda fuzzy and pedal like at times. Then again I dont like most of his tones.

Also hows it pair with the grind? Not too thin?


----------



## jjcor

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So its legit? One thing that worried me is that Fluffs playthrough part sounded kinda fuzzy and pedal like at times. Then again I dont like most of his tones.
> 
> Also hows it pair with the grind? Not too thin?



Totally legit. It sounds very close to my Colossus. I heard his demo as well and it is very fuzzy but thats always been his tone. It doesn't need the grind at all. I just used it to do some cutting on my 7 string tuned to drop G. But I noticed last night that on my 6 string it was getting a little thin so I killed it and just ran the Colossus mode on tight and it sounded awesome. Im still trying to work with the WOS to figure out what power amp works best with it. Sometimes I think I have the tone I was wanting and then I come back a few hours later and don't like it. But that also could be the rabbit hole we all go down chasing tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, guess I still need to check it out. Been looking at guitars to put on the chopping block.


----------



## FitRocker33

This honestly doesnt surprise me one bit. Kyle puts alot of work into making sure his products are the real deal for the players buying them. 

There used to be another lesser known amp builder building crazy good amps with a cult following that caught on in a big way. Believe his Name was randall smith.....


----------



## MrWulf

Finally, my pedalboard rig is finally complete. As you can see, the pedal chain is 805 > Ceres > NS2 > RV4 > Tube Cake into Panama 112 Cab with a WGS Veteran 30 in it.

First, let me shout out a thank you to Kyle. I was going to move off of my address in FL, and I'd be out of the country for at least a month so I'd miss the Ceres before he graciously moved up my pedal up so that I can receive it earlier. 10/10 for customer service.

Now, as far as the pedal goes, the first impression is great. Plenty of gain on tap, plenty of voicing and options. From saturated, loose to modern and tight, the pedal can do quite a lot. It basically made my 805 obsolete really because there's really no point of boosting the pedal, it just sounds excessive and too harsh. It sounds absolutely monstrous through my cab, with the right amount of saturation and thickness but still stays tight. The best part it just feels just like a tube amp. It has the response and the sensitivity that I commonly experienced with my 5150-III and Mini Rectifier. 

Extremely satisfied with my purchase so far.


----------



## johnnydeformed

MrWulf said:


> Finally, my pedalboard rig is finally complete. As you can see, the pedal chain is 805 > Ceres > NS2 > RV4 > Tube Cake into Panama 112 Cab with a WGS Veteran 30 in it.
> 
> First, let me shout out a thank you to Kyle. I was going to move off of my address in FL, and I'd be out of the country for at least a month so I'd miss the Ceres before he graciously moved up my pedal up so that I can receive it earlier. 10/10 for customer service.
> 
> Now, as far as the pedal goes, the first impression is great. Plenty of gain on tap, plenty of voicing and options. From saturated, loose to modern and tight, the pedal can do quite a lot. It basically made my 805 obsolete really because there's really no point of boosting the pedal, it just sounds excessive and too harsh. It sounds absolutely monstrous through my cab, with the right amount of saturation and thickness but still stays tight. The best part it just feels just like a tube amp. It has the response and the sensitivity that I commonly experienced with my 5150-III and Mini Rectifier.
> 
> Extremely satisfied with my purchase so far.



You got yours!! Awesome! That’s fantastic support from Kyle. Thank you for the info on boosting. That was one of my questions and I’m glad to know it doesn’t need it. Any idea how the clean channel handles a fuzz?

I hope my order comes up soon. I can’t wait to try it out!


----------



## MrWulf

johnnydeformed said:


> You got yours!! Awesome! That’s fantastic support from Kyle. Thank you for the info on boosting. That was one of my questions and I’m glad to know it doesn’t need it. Any idea how the clean channel handles a fuzz?
> 
> I hope my order comes up soon. I can’t wait to try it out!



The clean channel seems to take the 805 fine, but I don't have a fuzz so I can't answer that.


----------



## MrWulf

Here's my very scuffed playthrough of the preamp. Pardon the string noise there. Not the most comprehensive but it should give people some idea of what this little beast is capable of.

Jackson SLATHX3-7 in B with Black Winters 7 pickups > Sd 805 > KSR Ceres > Boss NS2 > Boss RV4 > AMT Tube Cake TC-1 > Panama Guitars 112 with WGS Veteran 30

Only the 805 and the TC1 were used in the signal chain.


----------



## rokket2005

I got mine today too and shot a little video earlier. I make some mistakes when talking about channel names, etc. but I don't think it matters that much unless someone hears the pedal and wants to buy an amp based on what I say the modes and corresponding amps are. I was trying it with poweramp emulation on my two notes, but it just seemed to make it noisier and not really be worth it, ended up not using it for this video. Overall pretty rad sounding, modern without being plasticky sounding. I did try running a couple overdrives and an Xotic EP booster in which give it a little different flavor but definitely aren't necessary.


----------



## johnnydeformed

You guys are awesome for getting clips up so fast. Thanks!!

The Big Muff sounds really good to me. I was hoping I could add a fuzz for even more sound variation so it looks like it’s at least worth a try.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, the Ceres is back on the menu.


----------



## mnemonic

I didn’t think I had GAS for this, but apparently I was mistaken.

Awesome clips above, now I want one!


----------



## bubbastain

I think I might have to get one of these. I love my AMT R2, but this is pretty awesome and in a couple of ways more flexible.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wrong thread


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also starting to regret selling my Savage Drive.



Try a Maxon OD-808x
Not as tight as the savage but, much more pleasant and still gets tight enough to do anything. Techdeath, death metal, djent, whatever etc...

It’s hard to explain but it “feels” better than the savage, brutal drive, or horizon nano imo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> Try an 808x
> Not as tight as the savage but, much more pleasant and still gets tight enough to do anything. Techdeath, death metal, djent, whatever etc...


funny, i sold my 808x because the savage got tighter and was more aggressive sounding. even the mxr cbmod was more aggressive imo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Try a Maxon OD-808x
> Not as tight as the savage but, much more pleasant and still gets tight enough to do anything. Techdeath, death metal, djent, whatever etc...
> 
> It’s hard to explain but it “feels” better than the savage, brutal drive, or horizon nano imo.



Gogddammit I meant to post this to the next purchase thread, but thanks.

TBH, I'm done with TS-style boosts. I had the Savage drive and it was exactly what I wanted. A cleaner, tighter, SD-1 with more output. Tubescreamers are just too smooth for my taste. But the Savage Drive can get into TS flavortown if you fucked with the knobs, I found.


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> funny, i sold my 808x because the savage got tighter and was more aggressive sounding. even the mxr cbmod was more aggressive imo



The savage is tighter let AND more aggressive. I definitely agree. I was just saying the 808x is tight enough (imo) to cover all the genres (depending on your amp of course) while sounding a more pleasant.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## bracky

$1000 in preamp pedals and a $20 noise gate.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bracky said:


> $1000 in preamp pedals and a $20 noise gate.



It's a really fucking good noise gate TBH.


----------



## protest

Not a huge fan of any of the tones in that comparison video really but I thought there was a night and day difference between the Ceres and the other two.


----------



## bracky

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a really fucking good noise gate TBH.



I didn’t mean any offense. I use the same pedal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Not a huge fan of any of the tones in that comparison video really but I thought there was a night and day difference between the Ceres and the other two.



I keep saying this (and I'm likely wrong) but are the Revv pedals even preamp pedals? Like they claim they're meant for anything, but I kinda feel like they're voiced more to go in front of an amp given how dark and midrangey it sounds here. And I feel like to compensate for that, the Ceres was made too bright and harsh in this playthrough. 

Like I said i could be wrong.


----------



## johnnydeformed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I keep saying this (and I'm likely wrong) but are the Revv pedals even preamp pedals? Like they claim they're meant for anything, but I kinda feel like they're voiced more to go in front of an amp given how dark and midrangey it sounds here. And I feel like to compensate for that, the Ceres was made too bright and harsh in this playthrough.
> 
> Like I said i could be wrong.



I’m still not sure about the Revv pedals myself. I’ve heard better demos of them into power amps but it’s still not totally convincing. I agree the Ceres was made too bright. To be frank, I don’t typically dig the tones in his videos. I’m at least glad he tried to showcase it with a Powerstage 170 since that’s what I’ll be using.

That said, anyone know where they are with shipments? I hope they’re getting closer to the middle.


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




I found that the Ceres did sound a bit sharper/cleaner on the high end than the other pedals. That being said though, the Ceres is roughly double what the Revv and Fission Drive cost, so if it's just a matter of dropping in a $70 eq pedal, the Ceres could be a tough sell. 

If money didn't matter, I'd get a KSR for sure but to get one here in Canada, between duty & shipping, it'd end up costing close to $550, which is pretty damn expensive for a distortion pedal.


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I keep saying this (and I'm likely wrong) but are the Revv pedals even preamp pedals? Like they claim they're meant for anything, but I kinda feel like they're voiced more to go in front of an amp given how dark and midrangey it sounds here. And I feel like to compensate for that, the Ceres was made too bright and harsh in this playthrough.
> 
> Like I said i could be wrong.



I think companies are just putting 'pre amp' in the description as a marketing buzz word to hype whatever pedal they are selling. The MXR 5150 isn't a 'pre amp' pedal but people who are trying to sell one say it is. Unless the pedal has some sort of 'cab sim' or 'to mixer' output, then it _isn't _a pre amp pedal... 

The thing is, if you run ANY od/distortion pedal into something like a Mooer Radar or Torpedo CAB, it can be used as a 'pre amp' but that doesn't necessarily make it so. It would be nice if companies would stop misleading people into thinking they can take something like a Wampler Triple Wreck or Friedman BE-OD, plug it directly into a mixer or power amp and it'll sound _just like_ a guitar amp.


----------



## mnemonic

From the demos I’ve heard of the Revv pedals into an fx return, they sound like distortion pedals. Though it looks like the eq may have enough range to act as a preamp. Like Ola’s demo, it kinda just sounded like a distortion pedal, he had to have the treble very high and mids low to get away from the ‘dark and boxy’ kind of sound. 

The BE-OD clone I have, it’s a distortion pedal. But with the right settings it can act as a preamp. Into my recto’s FX loop (in modern mode) it sounds good, but in modern mode the bass and treble are boosted a lot. Into my 2/50/2, it can sound good if I boost the bass and treble/presence high, even better if I can use a graphic eq after it to fine-tune. But in both situations it doesn’t have anywhere as much volume on tap as something like my AMT preamp pedals, or actual preamps. 

The line is kinda blurred with some pedals, but the builders aren’t helping with their marketing copy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah that's what I assumed. I imagine if the dude lowered the treble and boosted the lows it woulda sounded much better.


----------



## protest

@Spinedriver to be fair the Ceres has 3 times as many channels as the other 2 including a clean and a lot more tone tweaking options. It also runs at a higher internal voltage even though it uses a 9v power supply, and it is a full fledged preamp. I've owned the BE-OD and it doesn't have the power to be an actual preamp for live applications. Same thing for the Diezel pedals, which is why they have the separate output when using them into a power amp.


----------



## MrWulf

Honestly calling KSR Ceres a distortion pedal is a disservice. You dont see other pedals have specific bypass modes like Ceres that is clearly intended for different applications, going into power amp/interface is also one of those. Of course, you can also run it as a distortion pedal but thats like buying a Porsche to do grocery shopping at most, when Ceres is powerful and versatile enough to do everything and more.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Spinedriver said:


> Unless the pedal has some sort of 'cab sim' or 'to mixer' output, then it _isn't _a pre amp pedal...


I'd say that's an oversimplication. The Tight Metal or ISP Theta doesn't have a cab sim or mixer output but they're definitely preamps.

A pedal can be classified as a preamp by virtue of the level of the signal it outputs, and how its voiced. If they're a preamp they generally have more highs and bass on tap. Something like a Revv G3 sounds dark as a preamp because it's voiced to interact with the clean preamp of an amp, so I'd say it's closer a distortion pedal than the Ceres.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wish I still had my P2 or R2. Never got a chance to test how the Drive Out and regular out compare.

But yeah, I always assumed preamp pedals were voiced differently, already EQ'd without needing a preamp section to color it and have a more powerful output section, while dirt pedals were voiced to be more boxy and bleugh to let the preamp do the rest of the work, while being instrument level so it doesn't overpower and clip the preamp.


----------



## Spinedriver

protest said:


> @Spinedriver to be fair the Ceres has 3 times as many channels as the other 2 including a clean and a lot more tone tweaking options. It also runs at a higher internal voltage even though it uses a 9v power supply, and it is a full fledged preamp. I've owned the BE-OD and it doesn't have the power to be an actual preamp for live applications. Same thing for the Diezel pedals, which is why they have the separate output when using them into a power amp.



When I was talking about not being a 'pre amp' pedal, I wasn't referencing the Ceres specifically because I don't really know that much about it. I was meaning more about people that say the Boss Metal Zone is a pre amp pedal or that the MXR Fullbore Metal pedal can be used as a pre amp. 

I'd put the Ceres on par with something like the AMT SS-11/30. It has clean, od & lead channels as well as separate outputs for "to amp" & "to mixer". They were legitimately designed to be used as you would an amp. Something like the BE-OD or Metal Zone are designed to go into the clean channel of an amp (unless of course you run it into a cab emulator) 

I just meant that for me (and possibly others) that would probably only use the lead channel, there really wouldn't be that much of a difference in tone between that and (for example) a Tight Metal ST when you consider the price difference.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't remember who said it, but someone here said the Metal Zone IS actually based on a preamp? The Boss GL100 IIRC.


----------



## Spinedriver

ATRguitar91 said:


> I'd say that's an oversimplication. The Tight Metal or ISP Theta doesn't have a cab sim or mixer output but they're definitely preamps.
> 
> A pedal can be classified as a preamp by virtue of the level of the signal it outputs, and how its voiced. If they're a preamp they generally have more highs and bass on tap. Something like a Revv G3 sounds dark as a preamp because it's voiced to interact with the clean preamp of an amp, so I'd say it's closer a distortion pedal than the Ceres.



Honestly, I think that's kinda what a 'cab sim' circuit actually is. It basically tweaks the eq so that if you run it directly into a mixer/interface/etc.. it won't sound fizzy or weird. It'll sound as if it's coming out of an amplifier.

I remember back in the day running a few different distortion pedals directly into a sound board and it sounded pretty wretched. The Tech21 Sansamp pedals don't specifically say they have a 'cab sim' output either but it's just kinda _known_ that they're designed to run direct or into the front of an amp. That's kinda why I was saying that it's getting hard to tell which pedals are genuinely designed to be a pre amp and which ones are just being marketed as such because it's what people are wanting these days.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't remember who said it, but someone here said the Metal Zone IS actually based on a preamp? The Boss GL100 IIRC.



Something like that, never heard the old preamp though. 

The metalzone works on a clean channel as long as it doesn’t have a bright cap. If it does, it’s bees no matter what. 

The metalzone works decent as a preamp probably because the eq has entirely too much range, so you can boost lows and highs and scoop mids to a great degree.


----------



## 0rimus

The only pedal I've ever gotten to not sound like complete ass running into an fx return or IR into powered cab is the MXR Fullbore lol. In 10 or so years of doing so.

That pedal is ungodly bright and has an extremely potent EQ.

I don't make the rules, but in my experience running an EQ between the preamp and the power amp is mandatory.

My be-od deluxe sounded so murky and muffled even with the treble and presence knobs literally maxed I almost returned it.

But yeah, 10 band eq fixed everything... Amptweaker depthfinder might work too.

Old Blood Noise makes a really cool 3 band that has a 500hz bell and a high and low end shelf that I'm extremely interested in.

The powerstage 170 has a 3 band which will definitely help.

But yeah, spent all day yesterday playing the Ceres and it's already one of my favorite pieces of gear...

But I didn't even bother running it without the eq on. Been disappointed too many times by that mistake.

The Ceres definitely starts off brighter than other Preamp pedals (or distortions used as such sans the Fullbore) but yeah. Played it for a few seconds with the eq off and yeah... Still needs eq.

TL;DR
You HAVE TO use an EQ to make preamps not suck. Regardless of what they're advertised as being/doing.


----------



## gunch

0rimus said:


> The only pedal I've ever gotten to not sound like complete ass running into an fx return or IR into powered cab is the MXR Fullbore lol. In 10 or so years of doing so.
> 
> That pedal is ungodly bright and has an extremely potent EQ.
> 
> I don't make the rules, but in my experience running an EQ between the preamp and the power amp is mandatory.
> 
> My be-od deluxe sounded so murky and muffled even with the treble and presence knobs literally maxed I almost returned it.
> 
> But yeah, 10 band eq fixed everything... Amptweaker depthfinder might work too.
> 
> Old Blood Noise makes a really cool 3 band that has a 500hz bell and a high and low end shelf that I'm extremely interested in.
> 
> The powerstage 170 has a 3 band which will definitely help.
> 
> But yeah, spent all day yesterday playing the Ceres and it's already one of my favorite pieces of gear...
> 
> But I didn't even bother running it without the eq on. Been disappointed too many times by that mistake.
> 
> The Ceres definitely starts off brighter than other Preamp pedals (or distortions used as such sans the Fullbore) but yeah. Played it for a few seconds with the eq off and yeah... Still needs eq.
> 
> TL;DR
> You HAVE TO use an EQ to make preamps not suck. Regardless of what they're advertised as being/doing.



Im dumb does that mean you have to have an eq in a rack unit setup too?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Im dumb does that mean you have to have an eq in a rack unit setup too?



Nah, I think he means like, preamp pedals. Although in my experience the ISP Theta and the Legend series was fine, the but the AMT SS30 needed some help. You had to dial in some ridonkulous settings with the SS30.


----------



## johnnydeformed

I haven’t felt the need for an EQ after my Kartakou Beastbox but of course that doesn’t mean I wouldn’t like it better with one.


----------



## MrWulf

I dont have an EQ pedal but at the same time i dont feel the need to EQ the pedal. It has quite a decent range and i can just swap guitar with different pickup but still able to dial in my preferable tone with minimal adjustment


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just know the limited amp selection of the Helix is finally getting to me.  Until they add the bright, fat, and mid-gain options for the Mark IV or add more of the Revv channels, this is still gonna be on my radar.


----------



## 0rimus

Yeah, there are exceptions obviously. Fullbore; and I've heard people saying the Victory Kraken preamp does excellent on its own.

I just see alot of people (myself included) pretty much quit the whole preamp pedal idea on one or two bad experiences, and all it takes is like a $30 Fish and Chips as to solve it lol...
AND make your preamp that DO sound good on their own sound even better.

And yeah, I'm a pedal whore. Messed with racks a little bit, not enough to merit an option on them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, how's everyone impressions now? Any new owners yet?


----------



## rokket2005

I haven't turned any of my actual amps on in a week. Mostly cause I'm lazy, but, you know...


----------



## johnnydeformed

Haven’t received mine yet. Maybe next week!


----------



## SomeSevenstringer

The wait is killing me... 12 left when I ordered, guess that makes me #88.


----------



## johnnydeformed

SomeSevenstringer said:


> The wait is killing me... 12 left when I ordered, guess that makes me #88.



I'm #47 I believe and mine may ship the end of this week/beginning of next week. Kyle suggested they are doing them in batches of 12. 

I don't think this info will make the wait easier but it may provide process insight, at least


----------



## dewberry

SomeSevenstringer said:


> The wait is killing me... 12 left when I ordered, guess that makes me #88.


I will monitor your post because I ordered when there are 10 left.


----------



## DickyTripleD

I had to order a custom one. Basically $70 CAD extra for sparkly orange and white knobs. Definitely worth it.


----------



## SomeSevenstringer

johnnydeformed said:


> I'm #47 I believe and mine may ship the end of this week/beginning of next week. Kyle suggested they are doing them in batches of 12.
> 
> I don't think this info will make the wait easier but it may provide process insight, at least


Thanks for your reply. It helps, knowing it will be another month or so at least gives me perspective. I just wish I had more patience...


----------



## SomeSevenstringer

dewberry said:


> I will monitor your post because I ordered when there are 10 left.


Looks like we are in for the longer haul, . At least we got ours in before it went back-order.


----------



## dewberry

SomeSevenstringer said:


> Looks like we are in for the longer haul, . At least we got ours in before it went back-order.



Actually I intentionally waited until few units are left to check other options or what color to get since I want a custom one. At that time I thought it was a wise decision thinking that all 100 units will be ready to be shipped during the launch date. Yup at least ours are in the first batch.


----------



## johnnydeformed

dewberry said:


> Actually I intentionally waited until few units are left to check other options or what color to get since I want a custom one. At that time I thought it was a wise decision thinking that all 100 units will be ready to be shipped during the launch date. Yup at least ours are in the first batch.



Perhaps foolishly but I too thought all 100 units would be ready to go on the 1st. I know the issue with the PCB occurred which delayed things but perhaps their plan was always small incremental batches.


----------



## protest

Kyle has the same approach with his amp builds. He builds in runs and they're done/shipped in order of purchase date. Last time I talked to him he had hired someone to help build the pedals and was debating whether or not to hire another person. It'd wouldn't surprise me if he has by now because I know they were at well over 200 orders at that point.

It honestly might be a wise business decision to turn it over to BAD if the demand continues, but I know he prides himself on doing everything in his shop.


----------



## 0rimus

Okay, so the clean channel on the Ceres is probably my second favorite clean tone I've ever gotten, only beaten by the Roland Jazz Chorus I used to own. Super blown away.

I was worried without any kind of midrange control I wouldn't be able to get a tone I liked. But that's not the case.

Not a super bright clean. With the tone knob dimed it can get a bit chimey but not to say, Vox levels. Does better with warm mellow cleans.

Distortion channels I need more time to weigh in on. All indications are very very good though.

My main 7 is under the knife for a pickup swap and trem upgrades 

So I've been using my rg9 instead hahaha


----------



## johnnydeformed

0rimus said:


> Okay, so the clean channel on the Ceres is probably my second favorite clean tone I've ever gotten, only beaten by the Roland Jazz Chorus I used to own. Super blown away.
> 
> I was worried without any kind of midrange control I wouldn't be able to get a tone I liked. But that's not the case.
> 
> Not a super bright clean. With the tone knob dimed it can get a bit chimey but not to say, Vox levels. Does better with warm mellow cleans.
> 
> Distortion channels I need more time to weigh in on. All indications are very very good though.
> 
> My main 7 is under the knife for a pickup swap and trem upgrades
> 
> So I've been using my rg9 instead hahaha



Thanks for the info! I was actually more worried about the clean channel than the gain channels as I use clean quite often. It’s good to hear you’re liking it.

Are you using an EQ pedal with it?


----------



## 0rimus

Yeah, I swapped my 10 band for 7 band mini style EQ, but still a staple. Haven't tried boosting it yet but I might soon. Running the bass at 0 and mids at max it's hyper tight, even with a 9 string.

But it might be good/better/different to use less extreme settings with boost. 

Try running the 33 and Savage boost into it on the weekend once I solder up my 7 string

Maybe slam it with sum hm-2 and fuzz... Because, ya know, why the hell not?


----------



## grrr_me_scary

I have known Kyle for around 5 or 6 years now and I have owned most of his amps at one time or I was able to play through them long enough at home to have a good feel for them and all of their cool tweaking options.

This year I had heard the Ceres at NAMM but I really couldn't hear it very well since that place just gets too loud and drowns most things out (I try to get there early on Thursdays and Sundays to hear things properly).

I did get to try it and I thought it sounded good, but again, with the NAMM noise I really couldn't say if I would want one since I am not a pedal person and I currently had his Artemis II amp.

This situation just changed for me.

Last week, I sold my KSR Artemis II in order to get a custom "stereo" version made of the Artemis with "extras" on it.

However, right after I sold it then Kyle said a custom amp probably wouldn't happen for a long time since he is focusing on the pedals right now and his current amp line up.

This changed things for me.

I decided to give the Ceres a try based upon Fluff's videos and a need to lay some guitar tracks in the studio with something different than my JMP-1 and Mesa amp.

I took a BIG chance on the Ceres because I am NOT a pedal person and I love tube amps and preamps.

I received the Ceres pedal on Saturday (shipping was quick from Kyle's to California, like 2 days), opened it on Sunday night, and tried it out.

Holy Smokes Batman!!!

It sounded great going guitar > Mesa 2:90 power amp > two Mesa V30 1x12 cabs

It sounded amazing going guitar > Marshall EL34 50/50 power amp > two Mesa V30 1x12 cabs

It sounded even better going guitar > Axe FX XL + (for effects) with the Ceres in the XL + effects loop > Marshall EL34 50/50 > two Mesa V30 1x12 cabs

And my favorite way is guitar > XL+ with Ceres in effects loop with the cab simulator "on" AND an OwnHammer Mesa IR 4x12 cab using my headphones 

It sounded BRUTAL when the gain was turned up and it didn't sound harsh at all to my ears like when you turn the gain up on some/most high gain amps, and I didn't feel I needed a noise gate in any of the set ups mentioned above, and I definitely didn't feel I needed a boost.

I like to play clean to low gain through medium/heavy gain (depending upon the song/style) and the Ceres didn't disappoint at any gain level or not work for any of the many styles that my band plays these days.

You can hear all of your guitar notes very clearly 

I was able to really dial in the clean to my specific tastes with a graphic equalizer on the XL+ (I feel it helps just like it did with any of my tube amps or preamps).

Honestly, I fell in love with the Ceres, definitely no regrets, and I decided NOT to get the custom "stereo" version of the Artemis since I can use the Ceres and another preamp like my JMP-1 and get a dry/wet/blending thing going with my Axe FX XL+ and my Marshall EL34 50/50 and any of my Mesa cabs (the 1x12's or the 4x12's).

I purchased this for my birthday present to myself and I feel it was the BEST birthday present I ever received and I look forward to coming home from work and playing on it 

In any of my setups stated above, I found this to be something I will definitely keep as part of my live and recording setup, and as I said above, I am NOT a pedal person.

Also, this was me on Sunday night after I stopped playing on the Ceres:


----------



## johnnydeformed

grrr_me_scary said:


> I have known Kyle for around 5 or 6 years now and I have owned most of his amps at one time or I was able to play through them long enough at home to have a good feel for them and all of their cool tweaking options.
> 
> This year I had heard the Ceres at NAMM but I really couldn't hear it very well since that place just gets too loud and drowns most things out (I try to get there early on Thursdays and Sundays to hear things properly).
> 
> I did get to try it and I thought it sounded good, but again, with the NAMM noise I really couldn't say if I would want one since I am not a pedal person and I currently had his Artemis II amp.
> 
> This situation just changed for me.
> 
> Last week, I sold my KSR Artemis II in order to get a custom "stereo" version made of the Artemis with "extras" on it.
> 
> However, right after I sold it then Kyle said a custom amp probably wouldn't happen for a long time since he is focusing on the pedals right now and his current amp line up.
> 
> This changed things for me.
> 
> I decided to give the Ceres a try based upon Fluff's videos and a need to lay some guitar tracks in the studio with something different than my JMP-1 and Mesa amp.
> 
> I took a BIG chance on the Ceres because I am NOT a pedal person and I love tube amps and preamps.
> 
> I received the Ceres pedal on Saturday (shipping was quick from Kyle's to California, like 2 days), opened it on Sunday night, and tried it out.
> 
> Holy Smokes Batman!!!
> 
> It sounded great going guitar > Mesa 2:90 power amp > two Mesa V30 1x12 cabs
> 
> It sounded amazing going guitar > Marshall EL34 50/50 power amp > two Mesa V30 1x12 cabs
> 
> It sounded even better going guitar > Axe FX XL + (for effects) with the Ceres in the XL + effects loop > Marshall EL34 50/50 > two Mesa V30 1x12 cabs
> 
> And my favorite way is guitar > XL+ with Ceres in effects loop with the cab simulator "on" AND an OwnHammer Mesa IR 4x12 cab using my headphones
> 
> It sounded BRUTAL when the gain was turned up and it didn't sound harsh at all to my ears like when you turn the gain up on some/most high gain amps, and I didn't feel I needed a noise gate in any of the set ups mentioned above, and I definitely didn't feel I needed a boost.
> 
> I like to play clean to low gain through medium/heavy gain (depending upon the song/style) and the Ceres didn't disappoint at any gain level or not work for any of the many styles that my band plays these days.
> 
> You can hear all of your guitar notes very clearly
> 
> I was able to really dial in the clean to my specific tastes with a graphic equalizer on the XL+ (I feel it helps just like it did with any of my tube amps or preamps).
> 
> Honestly, I fell in love with the Ceres, definitely no regrets, and I decided NOT to get the custom "stereo" version of the Artemis since I can use the Ceres and another preamp like my JMP-1 and get a dry/wet/blending thing going with my Axe FX XL+ and my Marshall EL34 50/50 and any of my Mesa cabs (the 1x12's or the 4x12's).
> 
> I purchased this for my birthday present to myself and I feel it was the BEST birthday present I ever received and I look forward to coming home from work and playing on it
> 
> In any of my setups stated above, I found this to be something I will definitely keep as part of my live and recording setup, and as I said above, I am NOT a pedal person.
> 
> Also, this was me on Sunday night after I stopped playing on the Ceres:
> View attachment 68455



That’s an awesome story. Thank you so much for the review. I too bought the Ceres as a birthday present to myself and I can’t wait to get it!!


----------



## Gmork

Please stop it. (Can)t afford it.


----------



## mnemonic

Gmork said:


> Please stop it. (Can)t afford it.



You and me both. 

I didn’t care much at first but some of these clips and reviews are getting to me. 

Anyone who has a KSR amp compared to see how well it captures the sound of those amps?


----------



## MrWulf

I think i will swap out my 805 and put in an EQ pedal. As much as i love it it is fucking useless in the pedal board when the Ceres by itself is already tight and gainy enough. Any recommendation? My pedalboard is quite tight so i can only fit something as big as the 805


----------



## grrr_me_scary

johnnydeformed said:


> That’s an awesome story. Thank you so much for the review. I too bought the Ceres as a birthday present to myself and I can’t wait to get it!!



Happy Belated Birthday!!! And I am sure you will feel the Ceres rocks!!!



Gmork said:


> Please stop it. (Can)t afford it.



Honestly, I am glad the Ceres sounds and feels so good because it saved me a LOT of money!!!

I don't regret selling my Artemis II now since I can get similar tones/feel with the Ceres at a fraction of the cost and it takes up less space 



mnemonic said:


> You and me both.
> 
> I didn’t care much at first but some of these clips and reviews are getting to me.
> 
> Anyone who has a KSR amp compared to see how well it captures the sound of those amps?



It really does get that KSR amp sound/tone/response and I think I might actually like it a little more than my Artemis II that I just sold but it might be in part to playing it through my Marshall EL34 50/50 that I had modded to take different power tubes (I have EL34's on the left side and 6L6's on the right side).

This gives me the best of both power tube worlds 

There are two switches on the pedal, one for bypass, and the other for switching between the two gain channels (I don't like to call them rhythm and lead since either one can be dialed in to accommodate rhythm or lead).

The bypass can be set to switch you between the clean or one of the other two gain channels (you use the other one to switch between the two gain channels (you can switch between them before switching out of the clean channel)).

There is another switching option on the pedal that allows you to connect it up to a device that will switch everything for you (I don't know much about that option yet but it is on my To-Do list once I have decided where I will place the pedal on my rack setup).

I really do look forward to coming home and playing on the Ceres 



MrWulf said:


> I think i will swap out my 805 and put in an EQ pedal. As much as i love it it is fucking useless in the pedal board when the Ceres by itself is already tight and gainy enough. Any recommendation? My pedalboard is quite tight so i can only fit something as big as the 805



I didn't feel it needed an eq for the gain channels but after applying a graphic equalizer from my XL+ then I found it definitely helped me to tailor the clean channel to my own personal tastes 

I think it could help though to tailor the gain channels to your specific guitar and amp, it's not needed, but it does help to add another dynamic/dimension to this amazing pedal and tone 

I can switch the eq block on and off in my XL+ but I might see what kind of tones I can dial in by setting up a separate eq on my XL+ then applying it to each of the gain channels.

Again, it's not needed, but it can help to tailor it to a certain tone/feel or a different one, which just adds more options/possibilities.

To save on room and expense, I believe one of those smaller eq pedals out there would be fine for the clean (and I really don't believe it would be needed for the gain channels).


----------



## wlfers

They should throw this in a rack.


----------



## dewberry

The only thing that keeps me going is seeing updates on this post or in youtube. Can someone put me in cryosleep or coma ? This waiting is killing me. I hope the Easter bunny will send me an Easter mail that my pedal is ready lol!


----------



## johnnydeformed

dewberry said:


> The only thing that keeps me going is seeing updates on this post or in youtube. Can someone put me in cryosleep or coma ? This waiting is killing me. I hope the Easter bunny will send me an Easter mail that my pedal is ready lol!



I’m the same. Checking websites, threads, clips daily. A couple of weeks ago Kyle said he thought they’d have mine out by early this week. Hopefully, that holds but if not I’ll keep living vicariously through this thread and YouTube clips.


----------



## DickyTripleD

johnnydeformed said:


> I’m the same. Checking websites, threads, clips daily. A couple of weeks ago Kyle said he thought they’d have mine out by early this week. Hopefully, that holds but if not I’ll keep living vicariously through this thread and YouTube clips.



I know it'll be longer for those of us going for the custom ones, but I'm stupid and impatient.


----------



## Bearitone

I want to see one in a bright neon yellow/green with black knobs and text


----------



## dewberry

DickyTripleD said:


> I know it'll be longer for those of us going for the custom ones, but I'm stupid and impatient.


I hope one of those custom color is ours.


----------



## johnnydeformed

dewberry said:


> I hope one of those custom color is ours.



I just I hope I get my standard version soon. Hopefully, you guys get yours too!


----------



## DickyTripleD

dewberry said:


> I hope one of those custom color is ours.



What colour did you get?



johnnydeformed said:


> I just I hope I get my standard version soon. Hopefully, you guys get yours too!



I'm excited for you guys to get yours! Just hoping ours aren't too long after.


----------



## dewberry

DickyTripleD said:


> What colour did you get?
> 
> Seafoam Green sparkle. But those standard color is killer too. How about you?


----------



## DickyTripleD

Sparkle orange with white knobs. Shit's gonna be tasty like a creamsicle.


----------



## johnnydeformed

So, anyone that has the Ceres, do you have any additional thoughts good or bad?


----------



## MrWulf

If anything, I've put Ceres through 4 different guitars, 4 different pickups set and 4 different woods combination and Ceres all have a mode that works with it well.

With Nazgul/Sentient in my Ibanez Prestige RG7421 I put Bright switch off, Tight feel and Artemis Red Mode for some thick, tight chugging rhythm. This is best for tech death sounds as it fitting with how clinical the pickup is.

With Black Winter 7 in my Jackson SLATHX3-7 I only need to turn on the Bright switch, Fat feel in Artemis Red Mode for a saturated, fat modern metal sounds. This is best for a fat sound like thrash or black metal.

With Alpha/Omega in my Agile Interceptor 727 surprisingly enough it works with Bright switch off, Tight feel in Colossus mode. This is a dry, bright but articulate sounds that probably fit with a Djent settings. Not my favorite settings but it does make practice a hell a lot more interesting.

And lastly, with some Ibanez CAP-VK27/VK17 with my Ibanez RGD7421. Certainly not the best pickup out of the bunch but putting Bright mode off, Thick feel and Artemis Red mode yield a surprisingly workable thick metal sounds.

TLDR: The Ceres is great. You can throw anything at it and there bound to be a mode that work well with it.


----------



## DickyTripleD

johnnydeformed said:


> So, anyone that has the Ceres, do you have any additional thoughts good or bad?



I'd be more interested in the bad.


----------



## 0rimus

The bright switches are super helpful. For my 9 string I needed the bright switch for rhythm on, but off for the leads (erg problems)

On my passive loaded 7 I needed both bright switches on (all mahogany guitar that I used 330k pots on for some reason=warm)

My Agile 728 with Tosin Fluences worked better with the brights off, so yeah, super flexible.

My friend and I went to the Guitar Store in Seattle and shot out a Mesa Mark V 35 against a used KSR Ares and I thought the KSR dominated the Mark (apples to oranges I guess)

Part of why I jumped on the Ceres was to get that sound but the Ares crunch mode ended up being my least favorite  But luckily I was able to get the sound I wanted out of the other 2 modes.

The only minor qualm I guess is that I wish the clean channel had a bit more volume. I put it all the way up and try to set the gain channels to match, but if I turn the gain channel volumes too low I start to lose something. But turning them up they quickly overpower the clean. But there is a Goldilocks zone where everything balances out.

I just bought a Boss MS-3 so I should be able to write a clean patch with a clean volume boost or compression on it or something *shrug*

I've been spending way more time on the clean channel though. Wrote some new material with it lol


----------



## MrWulf

I like that KSR actually have a rhythm channel. Every other amps usually have a crunch channel and if you want some thick metal rhythm you'd have to fiddle with the lead channel and maybe put a boost in front for solo. This was how I approach it with the 5153-LBX. With KSR I dont need to do that since the 2 channels are true lead and rhythm channel.


----------



## johnnydeformed

0rimus said:


> The bright switches are super helpful. For my 9 string I needed the bright switch for rhythm on, but off for the leads (erg problems)
> 
> On my passive loaded 7 I needed both bright switches on (all mahogany guitar that I used 330k pots on for some reason=warm)
> 
> My Agile 728 with Tosin Fluences worked better with the brights off, so yeah, super flexible.
> 
> My friend and I went to the Guitar Store in Seattle and shot out a Mesa Mark V 35 against a used KSR Ares and I thought the KSR dominated the Mark (apples to oranges I guess)
> 
> Part of why I jumped on the Ceres was to get that sound but the Ares crunch mode ended up being my least favorite  But luckily I was able to get the sound I wanted out of the other 2 modes.
> 
> The only minor qualm I guess is that I wish the clean channel had a bit more volume. I put it all the way up and try to set the gain channels to match, but if I turn the gain channel volumes too low I start to lose something. But turning them up they quickly overpower the clean. But there is a Goldilocks zone where everything balances out.
> 
> I just bought a Boss MS-3 so I should be able to write a clean patch with a clean volume boost or compression on it or something *shrug*
> 
> I've been spending way more time on the clean channel though. Wrote some new material with it lol



Thanks for the write-up. The clean channel volume was one of my bigger concerns since I do use a lot of cleans. You can somewhat see/hear in the demos that the clean volume can’t quite match the drive channels. Looks like I have some work ahead of me to match those up.


----------



## johnnydeformed

Finally there’s another video...


----------



## johnnydeformed

It's looking like I may have my Ceres by the end of the week. I won't have much time this weekend to spend with it but once I have I'll be sure to share my thoughts.


----------



## MrWulf

Sometimes, I dont get people.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MrWulf said:


> Sometimes, I dont get people.



Never listen to anyone that thinks it's cool to have Logan or Jake Paul as their username.


----------



## Bearitone

MrWulf said:


> Sometimes, I dont get people.



I thought it was going to be a troll at first but, the poor guy really can’t wrap his around a multichannel preamp or a basic control layout I guess


----------



## DickyTripleD

Bearitone said:


> I thought it was going to be a troll at first but, the poor guy really can’t wrap his around a multichannel preamp or a basic control layout I guess



Why buy a pedal that does everything you need it to, when you could go the Bogner route and pay almost as much three times over?


----------



## johnnydeformed

Paid the balance this morning so that means they're moving closer to you other guys.


----------



## DickyTripleD

johnnydeformed said:


> Paid the balance this morning so that means they're moving closer to you other guys.



Me too! Hoping it ships out before the weekend.


----------



## rokket2005

In going to do another video probably later today running it through a slew of my amps power sections to see differences and what might work best. I like it direct, but it seems like most people will probably be running it into an fx loop or power amp.


----------



## dewberry

johnnydeformed said:


> Paid the balance this morning so that means they're moving closer to you other guys.


Thanks for the info! Your #47 right? Kyle replied to me last Saturday and he said mine will be this week. But I'm #90 so maybe mine will be next week.


----------



## johnnydeformed

dewberry said:


> Thanks for the info! Your #47 right? Kyle replied to me last Saturday and he said mine will be this week. But I'm #90 so maybe mine will be next week.



I believe that I was #47. Perhaps they've been able to up production. That's be awesome if you got yours this week or next.


----------



## johnnydeformed

It looks like a Ceres has made it to Reverb...Damn, it's the one before me too. At least, if I'm remembering correctly that I'm #47.


----------



## johnnydeformed

rokket2005 said:


> In going to do another video probably later today running it through a slew of my amps power sections to see differences and what might work best. I like it direct, but it seems like most people will probably be running it into an fx loop or power amp.



That would be awesome and very much appreciated!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rokket2005 said:


> In going to do another video probably later today running it through a slew of my amps power sections to see differences and what might work best. I like it direct, but it seems like most people will probably be running it into an fx loop or power amp.



Doing that while also comparing a direct IR signal would be killer.


----------



## dewberry

johnnydeformed said:


> It looks like a Ceres has made it to Reverb...Damn, it's the one before me too. At least, if I'm remembering correctly that I'm #47.


Yeah I saw that too and noticed 46. I was wondering earlier why yours will just be shipped. I hope yours is #80 or something haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

johnnydeformed said:


> It looks like a Ceres has made it to Reverb...Damn, it's the one before me too. At least, if I'm remembering correctly that I'm #47.


I almost bought it last night.


----------



## johnnydeformed

dewberry said:


> Yeah I saw that too and noticed 46. I was wondering earlier why yours will just be shipped. I hope yours is #80 or something haha.



I remember there being 53 left when I put the deposit down but that doesn’t mean I didn’t get shuffled or something.


----------



## dewberry

Do you think the Ceres will make a perfect pair if I decided to go direct ?


----------



## rokket2005

Noticed after I was done shooting/editing that my background was in focus more than I was, oh well
I have timestamps in the comments on yt


----------



## johnnydeformed

rokket2005 said:


> Noticed after I was done shooting/editing that my background was in focus more than I was, oh well
> I have timestamps in the comments on yt




Great job! Thanks. I preferred the VHT the most but I’m a little biased as out of those 4 amps I prefer VHT anyway. You could really hear the tightness from that VHT power amp while the Mesa sounded looser and more woolly. The EL34s vs 6L6s probably play into that too. I could also hear how much more the VH4 compresses vs the VHT.


----------



## rokket2005

johnnydeformed said:


> Great job! Thanks. I preferred the VHT the most but I’m a little biased as out of those 4 amps I prefer VHT anyway. You could really hear the tightness from that VHT power amp while the Mesa sounded looser and more woolly. The EL34s vs 6L6s probably play into that too. I could also hear how much more the VH4 compresses vs the VHT.


The Vh4 is actually a VH4S, so it's only 50w compared to the 150w and 100w of the others. Probably plays a part in what you're hearing as far as compression. It's definitely darker sounding than the other three.


----------



## protest

dewberry said:


> Thanks for the info! Your #47 right? Kyle replied to me last Saturday and he said mine will be this week. But I'm #90 so maybe mine will be next week.



Kyle posted a pic on Facebook of 40 nearly finished units last night


----------



## DickyTripleD

protest said:


> Kyle posted a pic on Facebook of 40 nearly finished units last night



I got a message from him this morning about enclosures, so he's probably not far off catching up.


----------



## johnnydeformed

DickyTripleD said:


> I got a message from him this morning about enclosures, so he's probably not far off catching up.



Did he mention if they were shipping soon? I was hoping to receive mine by this weekend but maybe it's good I don't so I actually go outside and re-seed the yard.


----------



## DickyTripleD

johnnydeformed said:


> Did he mention if they were shipping soon? I was hoping to receive mine by this weekend but maybe it's good I don't so I actually go outside and re-seed the yard.



I'd say they're shipping tomorrow or Monday, but that's just a hunch. I'd say you'll safely be able to go out and spread your seed in peace. Lol.


----------



## dewberry

protest said:


> Kyle posted a pic on Facebook of 40 nearly finished units last night


40! Nice! That's a good number of Ceres to be completed. I'll check his Facebook. Or Maybe its the same on his KSR Instagram stories I saw earlier.


----------



## johnnydeformed

Shipping notice received!!


----------



## DickyTripleD

johnnydeformed said:


> Shipping notice received!!



Me too! Exciting times.


----------



## dewberry

Congrats !


----------



## johnnydeformed

KSR Ceres 1



__ johnnydeformed
__ Apr 28, 2019






Received #58 not #47. The pedal looks great. The lasering etching is fantastic. I was only able to try it late last night using the cab filter out of my BigSky and headphones. That said, it sounded awesome. I agree that the clean channel could use more volume but it’s a really nice rounded clean sound. It will definitely suit my needs. The drive channels have so many different gain sounds in them just about the only thing you can’t get is fuzz.

I’m hoping to play it through my Powerstage 170 and 2x12 today. After that, I can give a more in depth review.


----------



## johnnydeformed

I spent a good amount of time yesterday with the Ceres into the Powerstage 170 into a Genz Benz G-Flex 2x12. I know it's still very early in the honeymoon phase and the Ceres is amazing.

The clean sounds nice and full so there's no ice pick tones or anything like that. It does get a little woolly and dark on the neck pickup if you have the tone down low but it's still a cool sound. I kept the volume cranked and the tone at about 1 o'clock. It seemed to sound best there for my setup and balanced best with the gain channels this way.

I really love both gain channels. These are the sounds I've been searching for. Each channel can take on many shades of OD/Distortion and not once did it sound or feel like I was not playing a tube amp (even though there are no tubes in my chain). It's just so dynamic and organic sounding. I don't know what kind of FET magic Kyle has going on inside of the Ceres but it's unreal. My favorite setting for the Rhythm channel is gain 1/2 way, bright off, bass at 1 o'clock, mid at 11 o'clock, treble at 1 o'clock, Feel up, Mode in Colossus Lead. It's a really nice full crunchy sound. Turn the gain up and it destroys! My favorite setting for the Lead channel is gain at 2 o'clock, bright on, bass at 1 o'clock, mid at 1 o'clock, treble at 11 o'clock, Feel mid, Mode in Artemis Red. It's a thick heavy distortion but with enough mid character to punch through and also have some pretty liquid leads.

An additional note on the gain channels and pedal in general. It is extremely quiet (at least in my setup). Even with the gains cranked and me standing in front of and facing the speaker cabinet there's no hiss or squeals. It's all controllable feedback when you want it.

The clean channel of the Ceres takes fuzz pedals really well and much to my surprise the gain channels stack amazingly well with fuzz even with gains cranked up.

One negative...Even though my board is powered with a Strymon Zuma on certain Timeline engines (Digital, Ice, Trem, etc...) I get a high pitched whine unless I turn the Timeline's Grit knob all of the way up or all of the way down. I know this problem tends to occur with non-isolated power supplies and Klons in front of the Timeline but it is present with the Ceres there too. I'm not sure if there is a charge pump in the Ceres or not but it's present no matter how I wire up the power cables on the Zuma. Note that the issue does goes away went the Ceres is set to True Bypass. Maybe the Zuma isn't as isolated as it should be? I don't know but it's easily fixed by changing the grit knob position and is no way a show stopper. The Ceres is far too good for this to stand in the way.

All-in-all the Ceres is an amazing pedal and it really feels like it's the preamp I've been searching for. I can't wait until the rest of you get yours and get to experience it!


Board pic cause why not??













KPM Board



__ johnnydeformed
__ Apr 29, 2019


----------



## Epstein

0rimus said:


> The bright switches are super helpful. For my 9 string I needed the bright switch for rhythm on, but off for the leads (erg problems)
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a Boss MS-3 so I should be able to write a clean patch with a clean volume boost or compression on it or something *shrug*



Speaking of the MS-3, are you able to cycle through the gain channels and the clean channel with the MS-3? I have not received my Ceres yet, but I did manage to get a fantastic deal on one of those Boss units and I am enjoying the incredible flexibility that thing has to offer. If the channel switching on it can somehow cycle between the 3 channels it would be my entire rig.


----------



## 0rimus

Ya know, that's my plan too. It should be as simple as using a TRS 1/4" output jack from the MS-3 to a 1/8" channel jack the Ceres uses. I hope.

I bought a special cable as well as a pack of 1/8" to 1/4" TRS plugs... Yet to receive either lol.

I'll report back when I get one or the other


----------



## DickyTripleD

0rimus said:


> Ya know, that's my plan too. It should be as simple as using a TRS 1/4" output jack from the MS-3 to a 1/8" channel jack the Ceres uses. I hope.
> 
> I bought a special cable as well as a pack of 1/8" to 1/4" TRS plugs... Yet to receive either lol.
> 
> I'll report back when I get one or the other



Speaking of not receiving anything, USPS is killing me. From Ohio, to Kentucky, to Illinois, it's just getting further away from the Canadian East Coast. Lol.


----------



## johnnydeformed

DickyTripleD said:


> Speaking of not receiving anything, USPS is killing me. From Ohio, to Kentucky, to Illinois, it's just getting further away from the Canadian East Coast. Lol.



USPS has some weird routes in order to hit their Hubs. Hope you get it soon!


----------



## johnnydeformed

Kyle uploaded a video of the Ceres into a Powerstage 170. I can confirm that this setup does indeed sound this massive!


----------



## johnnydeformed

Here's another good video...


----------



## mnemonic

Goddammit. That sounded amazing.


----------



## johnnydeformed

mnemonic said:


> Goddammit. That sounded amazing.



It really does. I knew I'd like it but I'm genuinely shocked with how much I do and how good it sounds. Especially with the Powerstage 170. It sounds great with the Peavey poweramp in that clip.


----------



## MrWulf

Man i would buy the Power Stage if it wasnt for the fact that i cant lug it cross continent and still be able to use it. Then again the Tube Cake is surprisingly good by itself so maybe this is just GAS kicking in.


----------



## johnnydeformed

MrWulf said:


> Man i would buy the Power Stage if it wasnt for the fact that i cant lug it cross continent and still be able to use it. Then again the Tube Cake is surprisingly good by itself so maybe this is just GAS kicking in.



The Powerstage would be near perfect if it accepted universal input voltage. As such, it sounds awesome. I really love having my amp on my pedalboard.


----------



## MrWulf

Is there any good solid state power amp in the market atm that small enough to put on a pedal? My Tube Cake 1.5W is working alright but i wonder if theres better option with bigger headroom.


----------



## mnemonic

MrWulf said:


> Is there any good solid state power amp in the market atm that small enough to put on a pedal? My Tube Cake 1.5W is working alright but i wonder if theres better option with bigger headroom.



There’s that little ISP one that gets some mixed reviews, mooer has one, EHX 44, probably more.

Most I bet are based on the TPA3116 or similar class d chip amp. If you’re into light diy, you can get a TPA3116 power amp board, fully assembled, off eBay for like $8. You just need to attach an input jack, output jack (isolated), power jack, and put it in a box. Then power it with a laptop power supply or something.

You can get bridged mono (100 watts) or stereo (50 watts per side) boards.

They work good, but they’re flat response. You’ll probably want an eq or something after your preamp pedal if you don’t have something to simulate a tube power amp. Sonic maximiser works good for that.


----------



## Bearitone

Anyone try a Powerstage next to a Matrix gt1000fx?


----------



## johnnydeformed

Bearitone said:


> Anyone try a Powerstage next to a Matrix gt1000fx?



I wish I would have been able to but I did not have the funds. That said, I really wanted a power amp that would fit on my board. I have no regrets with the Powerstage 170.


----------



## DickyTripleD

johnnydeformed said:


> I wish I would have been able to but I did not have the funds. That said, I really wanted a power amp that would fit on my board. I have no regrets with the Powerstage 170.



In every demo I've heard, the Powerstage sounds the most natural anyways. Super impressive.


----------



## cwhitey2

I hate this thread.


GAS 101 from the start.


----------



## bubbastain

I’m seriously considering selling my Peavey 60 watt power amp to help fund a Powerstage 170.


----------



## johnnydeformed

bubbastain said:


> I’m seriously considering selling my Peavey 60 watt power amp to help fund a Powerstage 170.



The KSR sounded great through the Peavey in your video but it also sounds great through the Powerstage 170. I just love that with the form factor I can have my entire amp on my pedal and if I want a different flavor, just swap out the preamp pedal (not that I have any interest in removing the Ceres).


----------



## Gmork

I sold my quilter toneblock in favor of the powerstage170. Its a seriously great piece of gear!! Only thing it lacks opposed to the quilter is a 2nd speaker out and direct out but it makes up for it by having an onboard 3 band eq which saves even more space on my board .
I wish i never heard of the ceres, im dying to try it! Would love a comparison vid next to a modded tightmetalpro


----------



## bubbastain

Here is another using my Single Rectifiers power section.


----------



## Korneo

And a new in deph one :


----------



## johnnydeformed

I think it's a testament to how could this pedal is that I have one in my possession and yet I get excited every time a new demo video is uploaded.


----------



## johnnydeformed

johnnydeformed said:


> I think it's a testament to how could this pedal is that I have one in my possession and yet I get excited every time a new demo video is uploaded.



*Good, that is....good


----------



## bubbastain

Korneo said:


> And a new in deph one :




I like how up until 17 minutes into the video he had the lead and rhythm channels mixed up and thought he heard a difference when adjusting the knobs for the channel he wasn’t on. Lol!


----------



## bubbastain

One more. This time using it like a straight up distortion pedal in True Bypass mode. Going into the front end of my 60's Teisco checkmate 50 tube head.


----------



## johnnydeformed

bubbastain said:


> One more. This time using it like a straight up distortion pedal in True Bypass mode. Going into the front end of my 60's Teisco checkmate 50 tube head.




Damn!! That sounded way better than I expected it to


----------



## MrWulf

Can someone enlighten me on this particularly "interesting" response?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MrWulf said:


> Can someone enlighten me on this particularly "interesting" response?



Dude is playing semantics to sound woke AF.
Also what the fuck are you doing reading YT comments? They're always a trash fire.


----------



## johnnydeformed

MrWulf said:


> Can someone enlighten me on this particularly "interesting" response?



Some people just don't understand the concept of amplifier architecture and gain staging. Sure, you can throw any pedal at a power amp but that doesn't mean it's going to have enough drive to push the power section. It's amazing that the preamp pedal topic causes so much debate. It does not help that some manufactures use the label 'preamp' as a marketing tool rather than to describe true functionality. Obviously, KSR does not fall into that camp and the Ceres is a true preamp in every sense of the word.


----------



## bracky

Can a 9 volt battery provide the necessary drive?


----------



## cwhitey2

bracky said:


> Can a 9 volt battery provide the necessary drive?


From the site: "The 9V DC input requires at most 200 mA to function. This is accessible via the high-current output of a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power, or similar. Please do not exceed 9V as the pedal will shutdown to protect the internal electronics. We generate optimal voltages internally, so providing more than 9V is simply not necessary, or possible."


Also, is does not look like it holds a battery, but someone who owns one should chime in.


----------



## cwhitey2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude is playing semantics to sound woke AF.
> Also what the fuck are you doing reading YT comments? They're always a trash fire.


Honestly the guy just sounds like an idiot.


----------



## mnemonic

Doubt it has a battery tab, that kind of current draw would probably drain the battery in no time. Technically, yes you could do it (if you attached a bettery tab to one of those barrel jacks) but I wouldn’t recommend it, waste of batteries. 

I bet the current draw is a combo of that giant LED logo on the front, and an internal charge pump to get higher voltage swing within the pedal.


----------



## 0rimus

I'm 90% sure it can't take an internal battery. There's definitely not one of those quick access 9v ports anywhere.

So if it could, you'd have to unscrew the pedal baseplate, which I'm not brave enough to do lol


----------



## Jeff

cwhitey2 said:


> Honestly the guy just sounds like an idiot.



The dude isn't wrong; even a Phase 90 is technically got a preamp in it. However, any guitarist that's been playing a little while has the brain power to know what "preamp pedal" means to us. In short, he's just being a pedantic cunt on the Internet, like most YouTube/Facebook/etc. commenters .


----------



## cwhitey2

Jeff said:


> The dude isn't wrong; even a Phase 90 is technically got a preamp in it. However, any guitarist that's been playing a little while has the brain power to know what "preamp pedal" means to us. In short, he's just being a pedantic cunt on the Internet, like most YouTube/Facebook/etc. commenters .


----------



## kingpinMS3

i really would like mine.

i'm still waiting


----------



## prlgmnr

Jeff said:


> even a Phase 90 is technically got a preamp in it



That's just what I was going to say.

Look, some people just thrive on human interaction of any sort and have worked out the best way to get it is to say something slightly-very stupid in a slightly-very obnoxious manner.


----------



## AltecGreen

kingpinMS3 said:


> i really would like mine.
> 
> i'm still waiting



I'm in the same boat. Kyle's said twice it was going ship that week and so far I'm still waiting.


----------



## kingpinMS3

AltecGreen said:


> I'm in the same boat. Kyle's said twice it was going ship that week and so far I'm still waiting.




just got my invoice today.


----------



## wakjob

I'm really pissed I watched this comparison video...
or any comparison vid for that matter.

If I just heard the KSR by itself, I'd be blown away.
Ignorance is bliss.

But with hearing all these pedals back to back like this,
it went to the bottom of the list.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have to say the KSR actually sounds the worst there? Like jesus it sounds WAY too fizzy.


----------



## Bearitone

Can’t watch the video now but, was he going into a poweramp? Or into the head of an amp?


----------



## AltecGreen

kingpinMS3 said:


> just got my invoice today.


Same here. They must have just finished another batch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Can’t watch the video now but, was he going into a poweramp? Or into the head of an amp?


Straight into impulse.
The other preamps sounded okay to great. The Apex was too dark and the Nemesis was a bit too bright. But the 2 Revv pedals sounded good and the BE sounded fantastic. The Ceres sounded like nothing BUT treble.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Ceres sounded like nothing BUT treble


In other videos I've seen it has a lot of treble on tap, which is a good thing for a proper preamp I think. 
A lot of the distortion pedals masquerading as preamps are too dark (Apex), so the Ceres being bright is a plus for me. 

I feel like this guy could have set it up better, but I'm still gonna withhold my judgement until I hear it side by side to a Tight Metal Pro.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have to say the KSR actually sounds the worst there? Like jesus it sounds WAY too fizzy.


wat. the apex was easily the worst. it just sounds like mud city. the ceres sounded good imo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> wat. the apex was easily the worst. it just sounds like mud city. the ceres sounded good imo



They both sounded meh, but the Ceres was gratingly harsh.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They both sounded meh, but the Ceres was gratingly harsh.


what were you listening to the vid through?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> what were you listening to the vid through?



My usual ATH M40Xs


----------



## SomeSevenstringer

ATRguitar91 said:


> I feel like this guy could have set it up better, but I'm still gonna withhold my judgement until I hear it side by side to a Tight Metal Pro.



I agree with your comment about his set-up. I didn't really care for any of the tones he used. Maybe my ears are off today, but everything in the those two videos sounded kinda crappy. I am reserving judgement until I get mine today. I only wish I had a TM Pro to A/B it with.


----------



## protest

This thing is fucking insane


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> This thing is fucking insane



Given all the shit you own, I'm taking your word for it. 

Also FWIW, even with my complaints about how bright and harsh it sounded in that video, you could always throw a HPF on top and call it a day. Harder to make a darker amp sound bright.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given all the shit you own, I'm taking your word for it.
> 
> Also FWIW, even with my complaints about how bright and harsh it sounded in that video, you could always throw a HPF on top and call it a day. Harder to make a darker amp sound bright.



I just got it so I haven't tried to record anything but the treble has a ton of range in both directions. 

I turned it on and with the treble at 1:00 in Standard it was too bright. Knocked it back down to 11ish and changed it from tight to Fat and it was great. Switched to a guitar in C standard and had to bump the treble back up but turned the bright off and switched back to tight.

Basically it's got enough range in the controls and voicing switches for you to set it up how you want it. When you dial it in there's 0 fizz, none of that weird pedal high-end. That was something I fought with on the Hebert pedal. The interaction between the treble and presence controls on that pedal were tricky.


----------



## MrWulf

Im debating buying the Mooer Tube Engine to go along with this. I wonder how it sounds with a proper tube EL34 power amp vs a solid state one. Too bad theres barely any used one at the moment


----------



## protest

So after some more time with it I can say that when running this into the FX returns of my amps this thing sounds like a preamp. It's devoid of all the things that let you clearly identify it as a pedal. The weird digital highend, the over the top lowend, weird mids etc. 

I've owned at least 1 KSR amp for probably 5 years now and if you blindfolded me the only shot I'd have at picking the pedal out would be that it sounds slightly boosted. It's a little tighter and a little meaner.

And this is with just plugging in and playing, no extensive tweaking.


----------



## kingpinMS3

https://soundcloud.com/charles-ray-312105976/ceres-test


Ceres direct to my interface with TPA-1 and a secret IR.


----------



## dewberry

Can't wait to test the Ceres and this setup live this weekend .


----------



## Bearitone

dewberry said:


> Can't wait to test the Ceres and this setup live this weekend .



What a kooky mix of pedals. Love it


----------



## MrWulf

Have anyone here use KSR Ceres straight into an interface?


----------



## johnnydeformed

MrWulf said:


> Have anyone here use KSR Ceres straight into an interface?



Sort of. I record band practice and capture guitar by taking the right output of my Bigsky and going straight into the interface. I do slight re-amping but mostly use cab sims. The Ceres and the setup in general sound fantastic, especially the clean.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Just got a Ceres in the mail half an hour ago. This pedal is amazing. I've been playing it through my Ares effects loop return. It's nearly as good as the Ares preamp. None of that harshness I heard from some of the demos.


----------



## skmanga

sounds like people demoing these pre amps set them up in less than optimal configurations.


----------



## gunch

Any demos of this worth a hoot out in the wild yet


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Any demos of this worth a hoot out in the wild yet


read the last 3 pages or so


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> read the last 3 pages or so



Any _newer _demos or clips now that people have had time to lab with it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Any _newer _demos or clips now that people have had time to lab with it


yeah, just search youtube, there's like 10+ newer demos


----------



## Spinedriver

gunch said:


> Any demos of this worth a hoot out in the wild yet



Aside from the 'mainstream' youtubers, I haven't seen very many. About a month ago I was half thinking about getting one but at that price, I'd need either a) to try one out in person or b) have a really decent variety of demos/reviews (which as you mentioned, there really aren't very many).


----------



## 0rimus

Really? I haven't looked in awhile but assumed the YouTube's would be saturated with demos

I finally got mine wired up into my main pedalboard. What are you guys looking for in a demo?

Just playthough? Features/channels? Boost pedals and fuzz?

Can't promise my lazy dying ass will do it, but I DID dig out and charge my old Zoom q8


----------



## ykcirj

Has anyone tried the Ceres into a fryette PowerStation? I have a PowerStation, and a Ceres on the way. 

I’m Hoping that the Ceres/L6 Stomp/ PowerStation combo works out to be a good lightweight alternative to carrying around huge heavy tube amp heads.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

0rimus said:


> Really? I haven't looked in awhile but assumed the YouTube's would be saturated with demos



I checked youtube and they were maybe like... 10 new reviews/demos. Half of them from the same dude using a cellphone cam and super scooped settings. 



ykcirj said:


> Has anyone tried the Ceres into a fryette PowerStation? I have a PowerStation, and a Ceres on the way.
> 
> I’m Hoping that the Ceres/L6 Stomp/ PowerStation combo works out to be a good lightweight alternative to carrying around huge heavy tube amp heads.



Some people here have tried it, I believe?


----------



## ykcirj

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I checked youtube and they were maybe like... 10 new reviews/demos. Half of them from the same dude using a cellphone cam and super scooped settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people here have tried it, I believe?



Yeah I would love to hear a few more demos through some better equipment!

I had back surgery a while ago, so carrying my Rockerverb is getting old haha. 

I’ve been using the PowerStation with an HX stomp at band practice lately and it sounds pretty good! It kills the iSP stealth that I have. The PowerStation doesn’t sound as thick as my Orange but it’s plenty loud and will cut through the mix quite easily. 
I’m still not the best at tweaking all the amp parameters on the HX so I’m sure it could sound better. I’m more of an analog guy I guess...

I’m hoping The Ceres will be exactly what I’m looking for. I can still use the hxstomp for effects and clean tones.


----------



## MrWulf

Man if my Ceres sounds good with an AMT pedal solid state power amp, it will sound good with anything lmao


----------



## Bearitone

MrWulf said:


> Man if my Ceres sounds good with an AMT pedal solid state power amp, it will sound good with anything lmao



You talking about the tubecake?
How do you like it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MrWulf said:


> Man if my Ceres sounds good with an AMT pedal solid state power amp, it will sound good with anything lmao


AMT makes good shit though.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> AMT makes good shit though.


Amen to that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Amen to that



Need to hear the Ceres compared to AMT's newer tube preamps, and probably their SS series. Would be an interesting comparison because I feel like the SS30 and Ceres would share some common ground.


----------



## ykcirj

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Need to hear the Ceres compared to AMT's newer tube preamps, and probably their SS series. Would be an interesting comparison because I feel like the SS30 and Ceres would share some common ground.



I was actually looking into their new “bricks” pedals on reverb today. They’re ugly as hell, but they might be on to something. Looks like their legend series but with a tube shoved in it haha!

I’m still tempted to try the B1 and P1 through the fryette while I wait for my Ceres


----------



## MrWulf

Bearitone said:


> You talking about the tubecake?
> How do you like it?



It serves me well enough. Decent volume for practice and the addition of presence/depth allowed more tone sculpting possibility. The only bad thing is that it has wonky power requirement so it took me a while to find a power source that can power it properly. 12V 350Am iirc.


----------



## ykcirj

I’ll definitley check out the Tube Cake sometime!

I’ve was using an Amptweaker Depthfinder to beef up some of my hx stomp patches before I got the PowerStation. It has a nice power amp style depth and presence boost. I bet it will work killer with the KSR


----------



## jclogston

I have the AMT tube cake and had the ss30. It sounded pretty good through my 1x12" lynchback. I ended up trading the ss30 away and got an amptweaker tight metal Jr which I like just a bit more. The tube cake sounds and feels pretty good, even with my mooer 005.


----------



## protest

gunch said:


> Any _newer _demos or clips now that people have had time to lab with it





@Ola Englund testing out the Ceres.


----------



## Backsnack

I hope someone can do a Kraken vs. Ceres pedal comparison. The only video on YouTube is a dude A/B’ing them with crappy camera mic audio.


----------



## Backsnack

ykcirj said:


> I’ll definitley check out the Tube Cake sometime!
> 
> I’ve was using an Amptweaker Depthfinder to beef up some of my hx stomp patches before I got the PowerStation. It has a nice power amp style depth and presence boost. I bet it will work killer with the KSR


Or maybe with a small tube power amp like a Mooer Tube Engine?


----------



## ykcirj

Backsnack said:


> Or maybe with a small tube power amp like a Mooer Tube Engine?



I may check that out! I just sent back the fryette sadly. It was just way too bright sounding for my setup.

I just got the Kraken Preamp pedal, and it sounded pretty good with the Fryette at lower volumes. Once I cranked it to band volumes the power station just felt way too harsh for my ears. I had the same issue when I used the HX stomp with it as well. 

I plugged the Kraken into my Rockerverb effects return and it was great! I’m looking into getting a Mesa possibly when playing with a band. The 2: fifty only weighs 23 pounds so that sounds like a good option!


----------



## Backsnack

ykcirj said:


> I may check that out! I just sent back the fryette sadly. It was just way too bright sounding for my setup.
> 
> I just got the Kraken Preamp pedal, and it sounded pretty good with the Fryette at lower volumes. Once I cranked it to band volumes the power station just felt way too harsh for my ears. I had the same issue when I used the HX stomp with it as well.
> 
> I plugged the Kraken into my Rockerverb effects return and it was great! I’m looking into getting a Mesa possibly when playing with a band. The 2: fifty only weighs 23 pounds so that sounds like a good option!


Can never go wrong with Mesa power amps, obviously.

For the price of a new Mooer Tube Engine, it would seem like a better value to get a Mesa power amp. Though I think the Mooer is probably lighter weight and a bit more compact.

The old Carvin TS100s pop up on Reverb pretty frequently for $400 or so.


----------



## jclogston

Backsnack said:


> Can never go wrong with Mesa power amps, obviously.
> 
> For the price of a new Mooer Tube Engine, it would seem like a better value to get a Mesa power amp. Though I think the Mooer is probably lighter weight and a bit more compact.



What about something like amt tube cake for just in-house use only?


----------



## Backsnack

jclogston said:


> What about something like amt tube cake for just in-house use only?


Don't know much about those, so I can't say.


----------



## Backsnack

So now that these have been around a while and the honeymoon period is waning a bit, how about a quick check-in from the early adopters? Is it still a key part of your rig? Pretty impressive how numerous folks here and on YouTube have commented that it manages to mimic a tube amp feel and response and sound a lot like the full bore KSR amps.

Idly wondering how viable the Ceres could be as a hub for a simple modular rig connected to a power amp and cab. Then hook up a Voodoo Labs amp switcher to switch channels with MIDI. Seems flexible enough to dial in whatever sound one might need.

I’m also particularly curious about the clean channel. Who’s actively using it? How does it behave with OD pedals?
How does it compare to your favorite clean channel on XYZ amp like a Mesa or Vox? Some folks mentioned a lack of volume on the clean channel compared to the drive channels. Was this a design flaw in the early units, perhaps? Any word from Kyle on how to remedy that?


----------



## protest

Distortion pedal shootout from @Ola Englund


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Friedman seemed the best there. Had the right high-end frequencies cut out without sounding WAY dark like the G3.


----------



## mogar

I'd have to agree, the high end just sounded right to me there. Plus, it's almost half the price of the Ceres (less than half used) which is perfect for us cheap asses out there.


----------



## Cynicanal

The Abasi was my favorite of that bunch, followed by the Eyemaster and the Horizon Devices "totally not an MXR 5150" preamp.

The Ceres sounded really awful there IMO.


----------



## gunch

Still just want an Ares-in-a-box normal sized pedal


----------



## dewberry

Cynicanal said:


> The Abasi was my favorite of that bunch, followed by the Eyemaster and the Horizon Devices "totally not an MXR 5150" preamp.
> 
> The Ceres sounded really awful there IMO.



But in the end Ola picked the Ceres. He could have picked the Revv especially he has high praise with all of the demos he made with the Revv. Ola must have a bad hearing lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ceres and kraken both sound pretty damn good to me in this vid, and I'm not really a fan of this dude's demos typically.


----------



## fcv

If anyone's still looking for a deal on one of these, there's a seller on reverb that's part of the 15% off halloween sale, bringing it down to $340. Deal seems slightly sketchy since its a pre-order from a small music store that seems to be closing soon, but maybe they're just drop shipping, and it'll be fine. I've been looking for a deal on one and didn't manage to catch any of the used ones that popped up at significant discount before, so I pulled the trigger on 1, hoping it gets here alright.


----------



## BrutalRob

And that's how tastes vary....i liked the ceres the most because of the high end


----------



## technomancer

fcv said:


> If anyone's still looking for a deal on one of these, there's a seller on reverb that's part of the 15% off halloween sale, bringing it down to $340. Deal seems slightly sketchy since its a pre-order from a small music store that seems to be closing soon, but maybe they're just drop shipping, and it'll be fine. I've been looking for a deal on one and didn't manage to catch any of the used ones that popped up at significant discount before, so I pulled the trigger on 1, hoping it gets here alright.



I'm on some Facebook groups with the guy that owns Chondro Guitars, seems legit. You should be fine.


----------



## fcv

Thanks for the info, it switched to in stock after a day or 2, so I'm guessing he was just waiting on a shipment. Mine just arrived yesterday, and it sounds great. Only pre/amp I've used that didn't seem to be benefitted by an overdrive, so that was a bit of a surprise to me. I've sorta wanted a colossus for years, and this fits the bill perfectly, getting exactly the sound I hoped out of it. It's not going to replace my trusty 805od/herbert pedal combo on my pedalboard rig for now, but it might later on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> I'm on some Facebook groups with the guy that owns Chondro Guitars, seems legit. You should be fine.



I'm local, somewhat. I've been and everything seems to be on the up and up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, whos tried this compared to a Peavey Rockmaster?

Currently at a crossroads between these two. Want a midrange/treble heavy amp and these two fit the bill.


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Friedman seemed the best there. Had the right high-end frequencies cut out without sounding WAY dark like the G3.





dewberry said:


> But in the end Ola picked the Ceres. He could have picked the Revv especially he has high praise with all of the demos he made with the Revv. Ola must have a bad hearing lol.



Remember that Ola's in-room sound is different than what's being recorded.

I've listened to so many demos of the G3 and as good as people say it is, I just can't get into it. Something about it just sounds lifeless, dry ... like it's missing something. Again, different strokes, etc.

I agree that the Ceres is great. Between Ola's demo and others I've watched on YouTube, there is a LOT of variation in how people have been able to dial it in, good and bad. With the amount of knobs and tweakabilty, I could probably dial in sounds I like very much for each channel. Overall, it seems like a premium blank canvas high gain pedal that could probably sound like a lot of different amps.

However, out of that bunch, I like the Abasi and the Friedman pedals the most. They offer great sound and also have some personality to each of them which I just find appealing. I can't really articulate why exactly, I just like them.


----------



## jclogston

How does the Ceres compare against the diezel Herbert pedal? I should be getting one in the mail today...


----------



## protest

jclogston said:


> How does the Ceres compare against the diezel Herbert pedal? I should be getting one in the mail today...



Both are really cool. The Herbert with a mid boost through the FX loop of an actual Herbert sounds about 95% dead on to Channel 3 of the amp. It's trickier to dial in though because you need to balance the Treble/Presence and Bass/Depth to dial out the distortion pedal fizz/boom. If you've played a Herbert though, as soon as you plug in you'll say holy crap this is a Herbert. 

The Ceres has no distortion pedal fizz/boom. There's a lot going on (even has switches on the inside) so like a Mesa there's room to make it sound like ass. However, it took me honestly about 3 minutes to dial in a tone that sounded like a KSR amp with a boost out front. The key to dialing in the pedal is managing the Treble and Feel switch. Also the Blue Channel is much brighter than the White.

As far as comparing the two, the Ceres is definitely the better pedal. Three channels, lots more control and flexibility, and a tone that sounds nothing like a pedal.


----------



## jclogston

protest said:


> Both are really cool. The Herbert with a mid boost through the FX loop of an actual Herbert sounds about 95% dead on to Channel 3 of the amp. It's trickier to dial in though because you need to balance the Treble/Presence and Bass/Depth to dial out the distortion pedal fizz/boom. If you've played a Herbert though, as soon as you plug in you'll say holy crap this is a Herbert.
> 
> The Ceres has no distortion pedal fizz/boom. There's a lot going on (even has switches on the inside) so like a Mesa there's room to make it sound like ass. However, it took me honestly about 3 minutes to dial in a tone that sounded like a KSR amp with a boost out front. The key to dialing in the pedal is managing the Treble and Feel switch. Also the Blue Channel is much brighter than the White.
> 
> As far as comparing the two, the Ceres is definitely the better pedal. Three channels, lots more control and flexibility, and a tone that sounds nothing like a pedal.



Thanks. I have to admit I have never played either a KSR or Diezel. I am just looking for a nice ampless setup (AMT tube cake into Celestion Lynchback) for home use only. I play mostly 80's metal (White Lion, Ozzy etc..) and thrash (Testament, Anthrax) and some King Diamond.
I'm assuming either would work for this? Maybe the Ceres is a better option due to its options?


----------



## protest

jclogston said:


> Thanks. I have to admit I have never played either a KSR or Diezel. I am just looking for a nice ampless setup (AMT tube cake into Celestion Lynchback) for home use only. I play mostly 80's metal (White Lion, Ozzy etc..) and thrash (Testament, Anthrax) and some King Diamond.
> I'm assuming either would work for this? Maybe the Ceres is a better option due to its options?



It would probably be a better option because it has an actual clean channel, and it might fit the style a little better than the Herbert. If you don't need a clean, for those types of tones I would go with the Friedman BE pedal.


----------



## jclogston

protest said:


> It would probably be a better option because it has an actual clean channel, and it might fit the style a little better than the Herbert. If you don't need a clean, for those types of tones I would go with the Friedman BE pedal.



Yeah i was thinking the Be-OD as well along with the Revv g3. But I think the Herbert, G3 and Ceres might be too "modern" for my musical tastes...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, whos tried this compared to a Peavey Rockmaster?
> 
> Currently at a crossroads between these two. Want a midrange/treble heavy amp and these two fit the bill.


1
Aaanyone?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Why would you waste time with a product that likely needs to get some caps/resistors replaced because they've started to bulge and might fail? Go with the Ceres.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why would you waste time with a product that likely needs to get some caps/resistors replaced because they've started to bulge and might fail? Go with the Ceres.


That's very true. Didn't think about that.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's very true. Didn't think about that.


I'm certain that the Rockmaster has a sound that few pieces of gear replicate, but as much I love 80s tones and such, I do not want to take care of an elderly patient with dementia and could possibly go any day. Lee Jackson GP-1000, ADA MP-1 and the like be damned.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm certain that the Rockmaster has a sound that few pieces of gear replicate, but as much I love 80s tones and such, I do not want to take care of an elderly patient with dementia and could possibly go any day. Lee Jackson GP-1000, ADA MP-1 and the like be damned.



The ADA MP1 I'm especially scared of due to some of the parts beign out of production. That's apparently why people stopped modding them.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The ADA MP1 I'm especially scared of due to some of the parts beign out of production. That's apparently why people stopped modding them.


Fun! I prefer the GP-1000 tone, but still, both are iconic 80s hair metal tones. I love 80s tones, but don't care to deal with finicky, cranky gear that needs cleaned, replace parts, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Another comparison question. 

Whos compared this with the AMT Bulava pedal? I get the feeling the AMT would be more low-end focused while the Ceres is brighter.


----------



## jclogston

I ended up trying both the diezel Herbert and the revv g3. The Herbert didn't sound good at all in my setup (amt tube cake into celestion Lynchback). The revv g3 sounded good only when I used a clean channel on my amplifirebox. Ended up returning both. The revv g3 wasn't bad but not suitable for my musical taste. 

I had the AMT bulava and I remembered it being okay. It felt though as it was missing something and sterile sounding at times. Ended up selling it.

Currently have the amplifirebox. Still interested in trying the mooer ge150, beod, mxr 5150, and Ceres though...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

jclogston said:


> I ended up trying both the diezel Herbert and the revv g3. The Herbert didn't sound good at all in my setup (amt tube cake into celestion Lynchback). The revv g3 sounded good only when I used a clean channel on my amplifirebox. Ended up returning both. The revv g3 wasn't bad but not suitable for my musical taste.
> 
> I had the AMT bulava and I remembered it being okay. It felt though as it was missing something and sterile sounding at times. Ended up selling it.
> 
> Currently have the amplifirebox. Still interested in trying the mooer ge150, beod, mxr 5150, and Ceres though...


Just get the Ceres. The 5150 doesn't seem to sound all that good in demos into a power amp.


----------



## jclogston

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Just get the Ceres. The 5150 doesn't seem to sound all that good in demos into a power amp.



Yes I was thinking with the beod and mxr, I would still need the clean channel of the amplifirebox.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The MXR, Revv, Diezels, and BE OD were meant to be used as traditional stompboxes. The only Diezel that seems like it can run into a power amp is the Zerrer. 

The MXR does seem like it can be great, though.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The MXR, Revv, Diezels, and BE OD were meant to be used as traditional stompboxes. The only Diezel that seems like it can run into a power amp is the Zerrer.
> 
> The MXR does seem like it can be great, though.



The Diezels actually have two outputs, one for a power amp input and one for a front end amp input. IIRC they also have a higher voltage power supply, so that they can run into a power amp. The Friedman sounded great through a power amp at low volume, but you couldn't push it. That and the EQ ranger are the main differences between a "preamp" and an actual preamp. The Ceres has internal jumpers that boost the voltage up, so it runs on a standard 9V supply but can still push a poweramp.


----------



## USMarine75

I have a Rockmaster and LOVE it. The clean is 10/10 spanky awesomeness. Then you have brown sound and XXX style metal.

The BE-OD always sounded muffled to me. It was like a Marshall but not wild and hairy - missing what makes a Marshall so good in my opinion.

The MXR-5150 is really good. Although I far prefer the AMT P2 and P Drive mini.

I haven’t tried the Herbert pedal, but I have a Zerrer. Ginormous 2 channel preamp with good clean (I use as a pedal platform) and nice distortion. But it’s just never what I reach for when I want to play. 

Hands down the best mentioned is the Ceres. Only one I don’t own, but I got to play one and I’ll end up buying one once I move back to the US.

Also consider my fav... the MI Audio Megalith Delta.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The MXR, Revv, Diezels, and BE OD were meant to be used as traditional stompboxes. The only Diezel that seems like it can run into a power amp is the Zerrer.
> 
> The MXR does seem like it can be great, though.


The Zerrer sucks, and the Herbert/V4 have two outputs like protest said.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Also consider my fav... the MI Audio Megalith Delta.



This is strictly a distortion pedal right? The AMT CP100 also has a preamp mode that acts strictly as a clean channel for distortion pedals (another thing you need to check out when you update it ) so I can actually use it for distortion boxes.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is strictly a distortion pedal right? The AMT CP100 also has a preamp mode that acts strictly as a clean channel for distortion pedals (another thing you need to check out when you update it ) so I can actually use it for distortion boxes.


Is the Preamp mode any good?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is the Preamp mode any good?


Still waiting for it to arrive. Only distortion I got is a DOD Boneshaker. If it a convincing clean sound then I'm for sure onna explore more dirt boxes.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is strictly a distortion pedal right? The AMT CP100 also has a preamp mode that acts strictly as a clean channel for distortion pedals (another thing you need to check out when you update it ) so I can actually use it for distortion boxes.



The v2 has 412 speaker sim output for DI recording or can act as a distortion pedal. I think I’ve run it both into front end of clean and FX return with great results. (But I’m not 100% sure IIRC lol...) 

Look what I did bring with me... 






Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Zerrer sucks



Why?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still waiting for it to arrive. Only distortion I got is a DOD Boneshaker. If it a convincing clean sound then I'm for sure onna explore more dirt boxes.


The Boneshaker is interesting, but my lord what a pain to dial in. Get any use out of the Boneshaker?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Boneshaker is interesting, but my lord what a pain to dial in. Get any use out of the Boneshaker?



Nope.  I mean I got it for like... $30? But I never actually sat down and use it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Boneshaker is interesting, but my lord what a pain to dial in. Get any use out of the Boneshaker?


Boneshaker is pretty fun if you like thick sludgy doom/early 90s DM tones. Definitely not something I'd use for tighter tones though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I tried it a few times, and got some pretty cool Black Sabbath tones out of it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I tried it a few times, and got some pretty cool Black Sabbath tones out of it.



Thats what I wanna try to do. Get some THICC borderline-fuzz tones for more sludgey/doomy sounds.

Gonna try that tomorrow when I get the CP100 hooked up. Just got it in today.


----------



## Spinedriver

jclogston said:


> I ended up trying both the diezel Herbert and the revv g3. The Herbert didn't sound good at all in my setup (amt tube cake into celestion Lynchback). The revv g3 sounded good only when I used a clean channel on my amplifirebox. Ended up returning both. The revv g3 wasn't bad but not suitable for my musical taste.
> 
> I had the AMT bulava and I remembered it being okay. It felt though as it was missing something and sterile sounding at times. Ended up selling it.
> 
> Currently have the amplifirebox. Still interested in trying the mooer ge150, beod, mxr 5150, and Ceres though...



If you don't need the effects, the Mooer Preamp Live is a pretty decent pedal although there are some pros & cons. On the plus side, it has almost all of the amps from the Mooer GE300 and if you don't want to use the ir cab sim, all you have to do is flip a switch to turn it off (or back on again).
On the minus side, you can only store 12 pre-sets and the only way to change the amp or od pedal is with either the app for phone/tablet or via pc.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is strictly a distortion pedal right? The AMT CP100 also has a preamp mode that acts strictly as a clean channel for distortion pedals (another thing you need to check out when you update it ) so I can actually use it for distortion boxes.



The Delta does have an emulated cab at the output but you need a 'stereo' guitar cable in order to use it. I've never tried it that way but I can say that it sounds better going through a clean amp setting on my Pod X3 than going directly into an ir loader.


----------



## jclogston

Thanks. I heard the preamp live has issues though?
I was thinking more along the GE 150 or possibly just the individual micro preamps


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also for those looking for a power amp for their Ceres:




All this is doing is making me want a Ceres even more.


----------



## Spinedriver

jclogston said:


> Thanks. I heard the preamp live has issues though?
> I was thinking more along the GE 150 or possibly just the individual micro preamps



The only 'issues' I've had with mine is that once or twice when I've powered it up it kind of froze up but after firing up the app & restoring the backup it was fine. I had thought about getting a few of those micro pedals but since you can get the Preamp Live for a little more than the price of 3 of them, I figured it was just a better deal. Not only that but with the PAL, you get models of the VHT Pitbull, PRS Archon, Randall Satan & a bunch of others that aren't available as pedals.


----------



## jclogston

Spinedriver said:


> The only 'issues' I've had with mine is that once or twice when I've powered it up it kind of froze up but after firing up the app & restoring the backup it was fine. I had thought about getting a few of those micro pedals but since you can get the Preamp Live for a little more than the price of 3 of them, I figured it was just a better deal. Not only that but with the PAL, you get models of the VHT Pitbull, PRS Archon, Randall Satan & a bunch of others that aren't available as pedals.



How is the archon model on it? That's the model I use on the amplifirebox.


----------



## USMarine75

Spinedriver said:


> The Delta does have an emulated cab at the output but you need a 'stereo' guitar cable in order to use it. I've never tried it that way but I can say that it sounds better going through a clean amp setting on my Pod X3 than going directly into an ir loader.



Yeah with a TRS split cable. It actually sound pretty good, but I mainly use it live not DI so it's not important to me. I have recordings some where of it through the AMT CP100 IIRC using Engl 412 and 212 IRs.


----------



## Spinedriver

jclogston said:


> How is the archon model on it? That's the model I use on the amplifirebox.



It's definitley 'top 5' for me. The ones I seem to gravitate towards the most are the Archon, Pitbull, Engl Blackmore and the CAE 100.


----------



## jclogston

Spinedriver said:


> It's definitley 'top 5' for me. The ones I seem to gravitate towards the most are the Archon, Pitbull, Engl Blackmore and the CAE 100.



Interesting. How does the MPL feel (I know it's digital)? I do like the bluetooth/app where you can edit the settings as opposed to hooking it up to the computer. Seems very convenient.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is strictly a distortion pedal right? The AMT CP100 also has a preamp mode that acts strictly as a clean channel for distortion pedals (another thing you need to check out when you update it ) so I can actually use it for distortion boxes.


They market it as a distortion pedal I believe, but I've always used it into a clean SS power amp and it sounds great that way. It has a ton of range to the EQ so I think it could function as both pretty easily.

It's a surprisingly bright pedal, a lot of presence to the sound, and that to me lends itself to being usable as a preamp.


----------



## protest

I'll probably put a thread up tomorrow, but just an FYI there is a single channel Ceres type pedal coming. $200, $180 if pre-ordered, 3 gain modes: clean, dirt, distortion, and 3 way feel switch from the Ceres: tight, fat, thick.


----------



## jclogston

protest said:


> I'll probably put a thread up tomorrow, but just an FYI there is a single channel Ceres type pedal coming. $200, $180 if pre-ordered, 3 gain modes: clean, dirt, distortion, and 3 way feel switch from the Ceres: tight, fat, thick.



https://ksramps.com/product/eris-boost-eq/

This?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oooh. Was getting my hopes up for being a simplistic distortion box. Still though, a KSR voiced boost is killer.


----------



## fcv

I like KSR sounds, but that writeup just sounds like a duncan 805 with some switches to affect the gain that no one uses anyway.


----------



## protest

jclogston said:


> https://ksramps.com/product/eris-boost-eq/
> 
> This?



Yes. Sent Kyle a message this morning, and the distortion mode is the Ceres Crunch mode. So more of a mid gain OD than a full on distortion unfortunately.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So question; does the remote switching for the Ceres work for any kind of external switcher, or do you need a specific kind?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So question; does the remote switching for the Ceres work for any kind of external switcher, or do you need a specific kind?



It's in the manual on page 3



> *Control*
> The jack is an 1/8” TRS style jack. If the contact closure output is two relays already presented with a TRS jack, this will likely work with a simple cable to connect the two. If the contact closure output is split between two TS jacks, a Y-cable to combine these to a TRS connection will be needed.
> 
> To operate the pedal remotely, simply connect the Tip to Sleeve to activate the distortion channels. Connect the Ring to Sleeve to activate the Lead channel. These require latching-style relay control.
> 
> Note if you press the pedal buttons the state of the pedal will be overriddenfrom the control input connections. This is handy if you want to change things up on-the-fly from your programmed presets. As soon as the external control changes state, it takes over the state of the pedal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> It's in the manual on page 3



Okay so it is just regular relay switching? I guess I misread what the website specs said.  That's good, because it makes it easier to integrate into my rig.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay so it is just regular relay switching? I guess I misread what the website specs said.  That's good, because it makes it easier to integrate into my rig.



Yeah sounds like any TRS 2 button latching switch should work if I'm reading that right... or a couple of single button latching TS switches and an appropriate Y cable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Yeah sounds like any TRS 2 button latching switch should work if I'm reading that right... or a couple of single button latching TS switches and an appropriate Y cable.



Makes it easier for me at least.  I was gonna run 2 preamps and they both use the same switching, so I could use a single mult-FX with 2 switch outs like the Line 6 HXFX.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So

This pedal kicks ass

That is all


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So
> 
> This pedal kicks ass
> 
> That is all



Told ya


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Told ya



I didn't have doubts it would be metal, but tbh it exceeded my expectations.  

Even on the loosest settings it's ungodly tight. On the tightest settings it's pretty much Meshuggah. 

I am curious... Instead of running a 1/4in-to-3.5mm adapter for the control jack, I'm curious if I could use a thinner 3.5mm Aux cord and use a 3.5mm to 1/4 inch adapter for that. That way I don't strain the jack with such a heavy cable and can make cable management slightly easier. 

Also reading the manual, and there's an even TIGHTER mode if you access the jumpers inside the pedal. Jesus fuck.


----------



## rokket2005

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So
> 
> This pedal kicks ass
> 
> That is all


This was me every time you mentioned you were going to buy this pedal over the past year and then instead bought some other garbage.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rokket2005 said:


> This was me every time you mentioned you were going to buy this pedal over the past year and then instead bought some other garbage.
> View attachment 77339



I got gear ADHD. 

For those of you that want this 

Get it


----------



## jclogston

I just picked up a used one. So far so good. Sounds great and better than anything I have tried in the last few months.
Need to pick up a reverb/delay pedal now for it


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I didn't have doubts it would be metal, but tbh it exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Even on the loosest settings it's ungodly tight. On the tightest settings it's pretty much Meshuggah.
> 
> I am curious... Instead of running a 1/4in-to-3.5mm adapter for the control jack, I'm curious if I could use a thinner 3.5mm Aux cord and use a 3.5mm to 1/4 inch adapter for that. That way I don't strain the jack with such a heavy cable and can make cable management slightly easier.
> 
> Also reading the manual, and there's an even TIGHTER mode if you access the jumpers inside the pedal. Jesus fuck.



Haha yea the pedal basically sounds exactly like one of the amps with a boost out front. That super tight mode was actually going to be the default, but someone convinced Kyle to make it an option.


----------



## jco5055

Hey guys, bumping this thread with a question.

The Ceres does sound killer, and it seems to be pretty much universally regarded as the best preamp pedal for metal available right now. But I'm curious, if we assume the top end modeling stuff like Kemper and Fractal is like 95% as good as a real tube amp (at least), where does the Ceres fall? Just looking at the price and stuff, it almost seems absurd to me that pedals aren't ever talked about when people bring up the idea of digital solutions leading to the death of amps etc.


----------



## protest

jco5055 said:


> Hey guys, bumping this thread with a question.
> 
> The Ceres does sound killer, and it seems to be pretty much universally regarded as the best preamp pedal for metal available right now. But I'm curious, if we assume the top end modeling stuff like Kemper and Fractal is like 95% as good as a real tube amp (at least), where does the Ceres fall? Just looking at the price and stuff, it almost seems absurd to me that pedals aren't ever talked about when people bring up the idea of digital solutions leading to the death of amps etc.



It's closer to an actual KSR amp than a direct profile from a Kemper, at least the ones that I made. I'm awful when it comes to digital stuff though, but I think a direct profile is about as foolproof as you can get. 

It's closer to a KSR amp than the Herbert pedal was to a Herbert or a BE-OD was to a JJ. I ran all of the pedals through the FX returns of the amps and nothing gets as close as the KSR. The Diezel got very close with a lot of tweaking and a boost in the front. The BE-OD was way off, but in a good way IMO. The KSR takes about 30 seconds to make it sound like one of the amps with a little boost out front because the pedal is tighter than the actual amps.


----------



## jco5055

protest said:


> It's closer to an actual KSR amp than a direct profile from a Kemper, at least the ones that I made. I'm awful when it comes to digital stuff though, but I think a direct profile is about as foolproof as you can get.
> 
> It's closer to a KSR amp than the Herbert pedal was to a Herbert or a BE-OD was to a JJ. I ran all of the pedals through the FX returns of the amps and nothing gets as close as the KSR. The Diezel got very close with a lot of tweaking and a boost in the front. The BE-OD was way off, but in a good way IMO. The KSR takes about 30 seconds to make it sound like one of the amps with a little boost out front because the pedal is tighter than the actual amps.



Yeah maybe if anything the KSR is kind of patient zero for products in the future being actual true "amp killers"? Or I guess I heard the Strymon Iridium is up there but that's not an SS.org kind of pedal haha.


----------



## Legion

I wonder how it works as a direct recording solution...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Legion said:


> I wonder how it works as a direct recording solution...


You'd need an IR.


----------



## Legion

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You'd need an IR.


Makes sense. 
Ugh. GAS.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> Hey guys, bumping this thread with a question.
> 
> The Ceres does sound killer, and it seems to be pretty much universally regarded as the best preamp pedal for metal available right now. But I'm curious, if we assume the top end modeling stuff like Kemper and Fractal is like 95% as good as a real tube amp (at least), where does the Ceres fall? Just looking at the price and stuff, it almost seems absurd to me that pedals aren't ever talked about when people bring up the idea of digital solutions leading to the death of amps etc.



It's still analog.

Over the years, plenty of metal players have used analog, solid-state amps, so I don't think the comparison is the same, as far as ”tube vs. modeling”.

Think of it less as ”trying to approximate a tube amp” and more of ”make a better/good sounding solid-state amp”.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Well, the AMT P2 I've ordered hasn't arrived to my place yet (anyway I won't be home until May 22nd). Regardless, I just bought the Blue Seafoam Ceres that Axe Palace had in stock through Reverb.

The fact that I can use my Joyo PXL Live to switch between the channels will make it a better candidate for my board than the P2, I'll probably bring the latter with my so I can play in my room when I'm up at my workplace.

I have too much time to look at gear during this 28 days run ahaha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If AMT added remote switching to their Legend 2 series or ANY of their multi-channel preamps, they' fucking rock SO much hard. 

B


----------



## Vostre Roy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If AMT added remote switching to their Legend 2 series or ANY of their multi-channel preamps, they' fucking rock SO much hard.
> 
> B



Agreed. I became to dependent of my Joyo switcher, makes it so much easier to go from a super tight overdriven sound to a smooth chorused clean and everything in between by pressing a single button. Also allow me to switch from the overdrive channel to the clean + distortion pedal, adding a whole new type of sound in a single click.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vostre Roy said:


> Agreed. I became to dependent of my Joyo switcher, makes it so much easier to go from a super tight overdriven sound to a smooth chorused clean and everything in between by pressing a single button. Also allow me to switch from the overdrive channel to the clean + distortion pedal, adding a whole new type of sound in a single click.



Exactly. I have a MIDI rig in the works with an Engl MIDI-to-Relay switcher. the Ceres paired with that is cool because I can switch channels with that AND my MIDI-controlled Randall.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bumping this because my Ceres arrived yesterday. I only got 30 minutes with it, but man is it killer. Super tight, very cutting. I'm an always boost guy, but the Ceres truly doesn't need one. It's so tight, that to get enough low end boosted I had to crank the bass. It's also not as distorted as I expected, I can dime the gain and it's usable.

Twisted knobs for ten minutes and threw together a quick AB between the Ceres unboosted and my Tight Metal Pro with the built in boost on. This is running into my Stomp with an EQ curve to simulate a poweramp, a bit of compression, and an IR mix of the York Audio DV77 and Mesa OS 412 (my current go to blend). Really happy with this thing already.








Ceres V. Tight Metal.mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Emperoff

ATRguitar91 said:


> It's so tight, that to get enough low end boosted I had to crank the bass. It's also not as distorted as I expected, I can dime the gain and it's usable.



Yup. Same experience here. No need for a boost and I use mine with the blue channel cranked. I definetely prefer the white channel for pretty much everything, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> Bumping this because my Ceres arrived yesterday. I only got 30 minutes with it, but man is it killer. Super tight, very cutting. I'm an always boost guy, but the Ceres truly doesn't need one. It's so tight, that to get enough low end boosted I had to crank the bass. It's also not as distorted as I expected, I can dime the gain and it's usable.
> 
> Twisted knobs for ten minutes and threw together a quick AB between the Ceres unboosted and my Tight Metal Pro with the built in boost on. This is running into my Stomp with an EQ curve to simulate a poweramp, a bit of compression, and an IR mix of the York Audio DV77 and Mesa OS 412 (my current go to blend). Really happy with this thing already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceres V. Tight Metal.mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com



I'm assuming the Ceres was first and the TMPro was the last bit after the gap? If so that's the first time I hear the TMPro and it doesn't sound like a distortion pedal


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm assuming the Ceres was first and the TMPro was the last bit after the gap? If so that's the first time I hear the TMPro and it doesn't sound like a distortion pedal


I played each riff twice and alternated between the pedals on the repeat, but the Ceres was indeed first. 

I've always felt the Tight Metal can keep up with anything, and listening back I think that bears out. Both are killer to me.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Emperoff said:


> Yup. Same experience here. No need for a boost and I use mine with the blue channel cranked. I definetely prefer the white channel for pretty much everything, though.


I only briefly messed with the lead channel, but it's definitely fatter and more compressed. That may help when running a boost in front.


----------



## Emperoff

ATRguitar91 said:


> I only briefly messed with the lead channel, but it's definitely fatter and more compressed. That may help when running a boost in front.



Yup. Spot-on again!

I dont think these need a boost at all. White channel might end up being too compressed (although maybe you like that), and I think Blue channel can already do those sounds better on its own.

BTW, any KSR Vesta owners here?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

When I had my Ceres I used the Lead channel set to tight as my rhythm tone, while using the Rhythm channel set to one of the looser settings for more lead stuff. I dig the trebly cut the Rhythm channel has for cutting lead work.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When I had my Ceres I used the Lead channel set to tight as my rhythm tone, while using the Rhythm channel set to one of the looser settings for more lead stuff. I dig the trebly cut the Rhythm channel has for cutting lead work.


I find any "non tight" position completely unuseable. To the point that knowing people actually like them makes me wonder if mine is broken 

They just turn the gain into fuzz to me (both of them). They are basically two low end boosts (at different frequencies) pre-tonestack, which means they add the kind of bass you usually want to take out! I guess they're kinda useful for playing Sabbath-style stuff. 

I gotta admit I never tried those settings for leads. Everytime I tried them I was just like "nope".


----------



## protest

Emperoff said:


> Yup. Spot-on again!
> 
> I dont think these need a boost at all. White channel might end up being too compressed (although maybe you like that), and I think Blue channel can already do those sounds better on its own.
> 
> BTW, any KSR Vesta owners here?



If you like the Ceres but wanted it to be less tight than the Vesta would be good. It's a little closer to a KSR amp where the Ceres is closer to a KSR amp with a boost.


----------



## Millul

ATRguitar91 said:


> Bumping this because my Ceres arrived yesterday. I only got 30 minutes with it, but man is it killer. Super tight, very cutting. I'm an always boost guy, but the Ceres truly doesn't need one. It's so tight, that to get enough low end boosted I had to crank the bass. It's also not as distorted as I expected, I can dime the gain and it's usable.
> 
> Twisted knobs for ten minutes and threw together a quick AB between the Ceres unboosted and my Tight Metal Pro with the built in boost on. This is running into my Stomp with an EQ curve to simulate a poweramp, a bit of compression, and an IR mix of the York Audio DV77 and Mesa OS 412 (my current go to blend). Really happy with this thing already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceres V. Tight Metal.mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com



Both sound great! It actually "feels" stiff, just listening to the clip!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> I find any "non tight" position completely unuseable. To the point that knowing people actually like them makes me wonder if mine is broken
> 
> They just turn the gain into fuzz to me (both of them). They are basically two low end boosts (at different frequencies) pre-tonestack, which means they add the kind of bass you usually want to take out! I guess they're kinda useful for playing Sabbath-style stuff.
> 
> I gotta admit I never tried those settings for leads. Everytime I tried them I was just like "nope".


I actually got some decent rhythm tones in the middle position, but for lead work I do like that fatter sound do it doesn't become grating.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually got some decent rhythm tones in the middle position, but for lead work I do like that fatter sound do it doesn't become grating.


A more treble centric lead tone can work, but I think the thicker, rounder sound dulls some of the stabbing in he ears quality the higher up the fingerboard you go.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Millul said:


> Both sound great! It actually "feels" stiff, just listening to the clip!


Absolutely, it's a pretty unforgiving tone, very little give or squish to it.


----------



## ATRguitar91

To the other Ceres owners, do you find it's easy to overload the input?

I've noticed that it's very sensitive to what boosts it'll take. If I've got the gain up pretty high on the Ceres and turn on an OD it introduces a bunch of nasty hard clipping. I have to bring the gain of the Ceres down a lot to avoid it.


----------



## Emperoff

ATRguitar91 said:


> To the other Ceres owners, do you find it's easy to overload the input?
> 
> I've noticed that it's very sensitive to what boosts it'll take. If I've got the gain up pretty high on the Ceres and turn on an OD it introduces a bunch of nasty hard clipping. I have to bring the gain of the Ceres down a lot to avoid it.



In my experience SS preamps don't react as well to boosts as tube ones. Also, the Ceres will shift its tone completely in a weird way when going around 9'o clock in the volume knob (most likely to prevent overloading). You may never notice this if going straight into an amp (no sane person would need such volumes), but you might if going direct or into a separate poweramp.

The good news is that the Ceres doesn't really need a boost at all. I liked it a lot more with the gain cranked than with the gain low and boosted. Blue channel is stupidly tight as it is. Also, there is a "Ultra Tight" mode in the inside of the pedal. It makes boosts even more irrelevant, and can be set on or off in either channel:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

When I boosted my Ceres I think I only was using my Peper's Dirty Tree. And yeah, it did not like it. But I learned that a lot of SS amps don't seem to like the DT pedal. I guess becuase it's such a high-voltage pedal? Idk. I need to get one again and mess with it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When I boosted my Ceres I think I only was using my Peper's Dirty Tree. And yeah, it did not like it. But I learned that a lot of SS amps don't seem to like the DT pedal. I guess becuase it's such a high-voltage pedal? Idk. I need to get one again and mess with it.


I think solid state tends to be tighter by nature. That isn't the case for all solid state amps, obviously, but a lot of them seem to be much more tight compared to a tube amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think solid state tends to be tighter by nature. That isn't the case for all solid state amps, obviously, but a lot of them seem to be much more tight compared to a tube amp.


It wasn't like an ugly tonal thing. Well, it was ugly. But it wasn't like boosting an already tight amp. It sounded like something ugly was clipping in the input stage. Like you had an ugly ass octave fuzz pedal in the background.
It did the same thing with my RG80ES combo. It takes my Boss SD-1 like a champ. I even did other crazy things like boost it with a Metal Zone, my Zoom MS60B with the onboard distortions and EQs, and even went nuts with the EQ on my Mooer Radar. 
My Dirty Trees? Nope. Kept peaking the input it sounded like.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It wasn't like an ugly tonal thing. Well, it was ugly. But it wasn't like boosting an already tight amp. It sounded like something ugly was clipping in the input stage. Like you had an ugly ass octave fuzz pedal in the background.
> It did the same thing with my RG80ES combo. It takes my Boss SD-1 like a champ. I even did other crazy things like boost it with a Metal Zone, my Zoom MS60B with the onboard distortions and EQs, and even went nuts with the EQ on my Mooer Radar.
> My Dirty Trees? Nope. Kept peaking the input it sounded like.


Interesting. Maybe the signal is just too hot for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Interesting. Maybe the signal is just too hot for it.


Yeah that's what I mean. It's based on the TC Integrated Preamp so it's like... 30v?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah that's what I mean. It's based on the TC Integrated Preamp so it's like... 30v?


I don't think the voltage has anything to do with it, but more how many dBs the boost is.


----------



## ATRguitar91

After spending more time with it, it doesn't seem to matter which drive it is; the clipping only happens when the gain on the Ceres is high. The only preamp pedal I have played that has responded that way to a boost is the Megalith Detla, which is very picky about overdrives. Almost anything will clip it. I find solid state stuff in general takes a boost very well though.

Having figured out the clipping situation, I got the Ceres dialed in with a boost as well. It sounds really good on its own, but I think an overdrive out front does it give a nice edge.

Recorded another clip to compare the unboosted versus boosted. Switches every 4 measures, goes Unboosted, Savage Drive, and Maxon OD 808. Ceres + Savage Drive is probably my favorite.









Ceres Unboosted vs. Boosted.mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> After spending more time with it, it doesn't seem to matter which drive it is; the clipping only happens when the gain on the Ceres is high. The only preamp pedal I have played that has responded that way to a boost is the Megalith Detla, which is very picky about overdrives. Almost anything will clip it. I find solid state stuff in general takes a boost very well though.
> 
> Having figured out the clipping situation, I got the Ceres dialed in with a boost as well. It sounds really good on its own, but I think an overdrive out front does it give a nice edge.
> 
> Recorded another clip to compare the unboosted versus boosted. Switches every 4 measures, goes Unboosted, Savage Drive, and Maxon OD 808. Ceres + Savage Drive is probably my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceres Unboosted vs. Boosted.mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com



Speaking of clipping, can you test something for me?

Put the clean channel on max level and tone settings and strum hard on the gain channels. Like, don't have the clean channel engage. Just play on the gain channels with the clean settings dimed.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Put the clean channel on max level and tone settings and strum hard on the gain channels. Like, don't have the clean channel engage. Just play on the gain channels with the clean settings dimed.


Tried this last night and didn't notice a big difference. I thought I may have heard some of that clipping, but it may have just been in my head.

When I have time I'll record a clip of it and take my brain more out of it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> Tried this last night and didn't notice a big difference. I thought I may have heard some of that clipping, but it may have just been in my head.
> 
> When I have time I'll record a clip of it and take my brain more out of it.


Okay then my pedal did die.  When I had mine, near the end it started to have clipping that bled through the other gain channels if you had the clean channel set fairly high.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay then my pedal did die.  When I had mine, near the end it started to have clipping that bled through the other gain channels if you had the clean channel set fairly high.



I recall that being normal, or at least I think I read somewhere it was. Can test mine as well If you want.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> I recall that being normal, or at least I think I read somewhere it was. Can test mine as well If you want.


...Well shit.  Would be usefulto find out.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Well shit.  Would be usefulto find out.



I'll get it back from rehearsal this weekend tops and I'll test that out.

I think the problem is that now that everyone runs shit direct, they have a quite unrealistic approach to volume controls. No sane person would dime the volume on those things connected to an amp, so those behaviours are probably not intended to be "heard".

What I can assure you is that the distorted channels start to shift frequencies quite agressively around 3:00 on the volume knob. They start to lose all presence and the mids increase massively (basically it starts to sound shitty).

Here's an example of what I mean (but in reverse). Skip to the minute 8:00 mark:



Since it is a paid review, the guy mentions the issue as a "feature" . But the reality, is that the pedal only starts to sound as it should when you push the volume past 9:00, and those volumes are already too loud if you plug into an amp. Most of my preamps have the volume set at 9:00 or lower, and I use a 212 40W combo, not a 100W head into a 412...

The guy goes on saying that "It's a common thing in really good overdrives". I call bullshit. None of my preamps besides the Ceres does that. And at least the Ceres does it at the end of its range, not at the beginning!


----------

